# VANCOUVER | Projects & Construction



## Hed_Kandi

*Vancouver, Canada*

_Canada's most beautiful city has more in common with San Francisco than Toronto. Despite it being very wet it's a prime location for Hollywood film shoots -the setting is spectacular. Ocean and mountains form a dramatic backdrop to the gleaming commercial towers of downtown where you'll find spectacular restaurants and cafe's after a 'swim-in-the-morning', 'ski-in-the-afternoon' day. Trace the city's history in Gastown and Chinatown, savour the wilderness only blocks from the city centre in Stanley Park and dine on superb ethnic or Pacific Northwest cuisine before sampling those clubs and bars._














*Trump Tower Vancouver*
Estimated Completion: 2014
Status: Construction
Height: 616'














*The Maddox*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 323'














*Rogers Tower West*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 343'














*MNP Tower*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 470'














*1134 Burrard*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 175'














*Salt*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 320'














*175 Robson*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 205'














*Telus Gardens*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 459', 330'














*999 Seymour*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 206'














*745 Thurlow*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Construction
Height: 306'














*Burrard Gateway*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 547', 371'














*Burrard Gateway*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 184'














*1300 Richards*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 400'














*Tate on Howe*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 375'














*1400 Howe St.*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 492'














*Panorama*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: N/A














*Murray Hotel*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 184'














*508 Helmcken*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 320'













*The Exchange*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: 392'














*Modern*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 154'














*Rogers Tower East*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 343'














*1090 West Pender*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 403'














*Rogers Tower South*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 334'














*The Harwood*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 277'














*One Pacific*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Approved
Height: N/A














*960-882 Howe*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 200'














*320 Granville St*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 390'














*1754 Pendrell*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 190'














*1061 Broughton*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 200'














*750 Pacific Blvd.*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 287', 287'














*1107 Seymour*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 155'














*The Charleson*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 410'













*The Views*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 151'













*1335 Howe*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 360'













*753 Seymour*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 403'












*601 West Hastings*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 357'













*901 Pacific*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 280'
Rendering Currently Unavailable





*1278 Granville*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: N/A
Rendering Currently Unavailable





*99 West Pender*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: N/A
Rendering Currently Unavailable





*401 Helmcken*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 253'
Rendering Currently Unavailable





*Creekside Park*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: N/A
Rendering Currently Unavailable





*1157 Burrard*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: N/A
Rendering Currently Unavailable





*601 West Cordova*
Estimated Completion: N/A
Status: Proposed
Height: 417'
Rendering Currently Unavailable


*Last Updated:* January 23, 2014


----------



## godblessbotox

alot denser then i though... almost like hong kong


----------



## shivtim

Wow those are some nice projects. 1133 W.Georgia is one I haven't seen before and could be great if the facade is done right.


----------



## Effer

Great developments! :cheers:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

An impressive group of developments for sure. I had no idea Vancouver had such an extensive list of projects.

"Hed Kandi" as in "Music and Wine" Hed Kandi?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

*Also note that there is a lot of office building proposals under development right now as Vancouver is very much in need of office space. Currently vacancy rates in Vancouver sit around 3% and the number is expected to decrease by year's end. *

The new Vancouver Convention Center - to be completed in 2008!


----------



## Hed_Kandi

hydrogen said:


> An impressive group of developments for sure. I had no idea Vancouver had such an extensive list of projects.
> 
> "Hed Kandi" as in "Music and Wine" Hed Kandi?


 Good Guess !


----------



## Icanseeformiles

too dense...too 'Asian' Is it progress?...I don't know...


----------



## Victoria

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## neilio

Icanseeformiles said:


> too dense...too 'Asian' Is it progress?...I don't know...


Is asian a bad thing?..is density a bad thing?


----------



## samsonyuen

That's gonna look great! Hongcouver it is!


----------



## yusef

Vancouver still has bit of a small town culture and has to shake that off before it can become a world city. And most of the Highrises dt are condos.
There is no real industry in the city, thus it is heavily relying on the 2010 WINTER games for economic growth.

Still, the skyline does look nice for a city with barely 600,000 people.


----------



## european

WOW, so many great projects.


----------



## Toronto06

very nice and dense.......a few supertalls would hurt though


----------



## Martinsizon

Never seen a future skyline render of Vancouver. Can someone make a future skyline render from this picture if there is'nt any



Hed_Kandi said:


> *- Vancouver in 2004 -*


----------



## Medo

Nice projects but Vancouver needs more height I think


----------



## ZZ-II

vancouver is gigantic. yes Medo more height would be great. some towers between 200 and 300m, they shouldn't be to tall i think.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Vancouver has height restrictions and view cone requirements. 

This article is a good place to start reading:

http://www.vancouver.ca/ctyclerk/cclerk/970407/sp1.htm


----------



## MikeVegas

Amazing. Simply and purely amazing. I'd be so happy to have 1/4 of these projects in the Twin Cities.


----------



## StevenW

WOW! So many awesome projects! :uh: :uh:
Where are the influx of people coming from that will be moving into these nice high-rise condos/apartments? :?


----------



## thryve

awesome projects... great thread


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated with new renderings!


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated with new rendering of Vita !


----------



## Sukino

It doesn't need more height. Calm down already.


----------



## Penhorn

Great!!! 

"...too dense..."
:rofl:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated October 11

New Rendering of Erickson


----------



## QuebecCity

go vancouver!!! this is one of the greatest skyline in north america


----------



## -Corey-

Very nice


----------



## lpioe

To be honest most of these look like average residential towers  
Vancouver has already too much of them.
However some of them look really cool, e.g. The Ritz, The Melville or Bentall 5.
While I'm not a big fan of Living Shangri-La's design, it will form a nice (and imo needed) pinacle for Vancouver's skyline.


----------



## Phobos

I liked most of the projects.They may not be very tall but have a good quality and design.Bentall 5 is my favourite of them all.


----------



## Dallas star

Very dense city... I like!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## will.exe

Finally this thread has been revived!


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated!


----------



## will.exe

woot


----------



## wiki

great proyects for vancouver,


----------



## AmherstMan

HOLY SH*T


----------



## Mosaic

very dense and modern!!


----------



## nygirl

Crispy said:


> Nope, you got that wrong. Toronto is more like NYC and Hong Kong. Vancouver is better than them all.



:hammer: :hilarious :hahano: :hahano: :hahano: :hahano:


----------



## ayan

The buidlings that are going up in Vancouver are mostly residential, and are more or less similar to what's already built in the city, so I am not too excited. 

And the reason these towers are going up? That's because house prices have risen quite dramatically in the past two decades and most young families can no longer afford a house with a backyard in urban areas. You either move to the suburbs and commute hours everyday to work, or you buy a smaller place in the city to save the hassle.


----------



## Dancer

OMG! I love going up to Vancouver when I havent been there in a wile and seeing what is new. That is such a great city. Good work man :cheers1:


----------



## Ni3lS

Hed_Kandi said:


> Updated first page Jan. 4


Impressive boom rundown. Thanks for updating the list.


----------



## hkskyline

*Real estate market expected to remain strong in first half of 2010 *
7 January 2010
The Canadian Press

TORONTO - Canada's residential real estate market is expected to remain unusually strong through the first half of this year after a strong finish to 2009, according to a survey published Thursday by Royal LePage.

The Royal LePage analysis is consistent with other recent reports on the state of the Canadian real estate market, which has rebounded over the past 12 months after sales dried up in late 2008 and hit a multi-year low in January 2009.

The Canadian market's sudden plunge was sparked by a credit crunch that originated in the U.S. housing and lending industries _ eventually spreading globally, causing a worldwide recession in the late summer and early fall of 2009.

However, the Canadian real estate market has been much quicker to recover than its American counterpart, in part because of a more stable banking industry, historically low interest rates and improving consumer confidence.

Royal LePage executive Phil Soper says Canada's real estate market enters 2010 with ``considerable momentum from an unusually strong finish to the previous year.''

The stimulus effect of low borrowing costs has contributed to a sharp rise in demand that has driven activity to new highs, he said in a statement.

Royal LePage says house prices appreciated in late 2009, with fourth-quarter price averages higher than in the fourth quarter of 2008.

The average price of detached bungalows rose to $315,055 (up six per cent), the price of a standard two-storey home rose to $353,026 (up 5.2 per cent), and the price of a standard condominium rose to $205,756 (up 6.4 per cent).

Regions that saw the strongest declines during the recession are now showing marked gains. Those regions include Toronto and the Lower Mainland, B.C.

Vancouver, which is frequently Canada's most expensive real estate market, experienced a particularly robust quarter, with home prices rising across all housing types surveyed.

``No other sector of the economy has been as highly affected by economic stimulus as housing,'' said Soper.

``As consumer confidence has improved, Canadians have shown a lingering reluctance to acquire depreciating assets such as consumer durables, but have embraced the opportunity to invest in real property.''

Royal LePage estimates that Vancouver's real estate prices will rise a further 7.2 per cent this year, although February may be soft because of the Olympic Winter Games that will be held in the city and nearby Whistler, B.C.

Detached bungalows in Vancouver sold for an average of $828,750 in the fourth quarter, up 11.4 per cent from the same period last year. Standard condominiums in Vancouver went up 11.8 per cent year-over-year to an average of $452,750. Prices of standard two-storey homes in Vancouver rose 9.6 per cent year-over-year, selling at $917,500.

In Toronto, the average price of a standard condo rose 2.9 per cent to $309,316, detached bungalows rose 9.9 per cent to $446,214 and standard detached homes increased 3.5 per cent to $564,175.

In Montreal, the average price of a detached bungalow rose to $245,125 (up 3.1 per cent; a condo increased to $216,667 (up 16 per cent) and a two-storey house increased 12.3 per cent from a year earlier to $345,789, Royal LePage said.

The Greater Montreal Real Estate Board reported Thursday that the number of sales last year increased 41,802, up three per cent from 2008. The median price of a single-family home was $235,000 last year, up four per cent from 2008.

``Although sales decreased the first four months of 2009, Montreal's real estate market rebounded and finished the year on a positive note,'' said Michel Beausejour, the Montreal board's chief executive.

The group that represents Toronto-area realtors reported Wednesday that there were 87,308 transactions last year through the Multiple Listing Service, a 17 per cent increase over 2008.

In December, there were 5,541 sales in the Greater Toronto Area (average price $411,931), up from 2,577 sales in December 2008 (average price $361,415), according to the Toronto Real Estate Board.

The Toronto board also said the number of sales of existing homes rebounded in the latter half of 2009 after a slow start at the beginning of last year.

Royal LePage's average price estimates for other Canadian cities include:

_St. John's, N.L.: Detached bungalow, $217,167 (up 14.3 per cent); standard two-storey house $298,833 (up 14.1 per cent).

_Halifax: Detached bungalow, $238,000 (up 10.7 per cent); standard two-storey homes, $265,333 (up 1.8 per cent).

_Charlottetown: Detached bungalow, $160,000 (up 1.9 per cent); standard two-storey $195,000 (up 3.7 per cent).

_Saint John, N.B.: Detached bungalow, $228,000 (up 1.3 per cent); standard two-storey $299,000 (up 1.5 per cent).

_Moncton, N.B.: Detached bungalow, $152,300 in the fourth quarter (up 1.5 per cent); standard two-storey home, $131,000 (up 4.0 per cent)

_Fredericton: Detached bungalow, $182,000 (up 12.3 per cent); standard two-storey, $210,000 (unchanged).

_Ottawa: Detached bungalow, $332,417 (up 3.4 per cent); standard two-story home $331,917 (up 3.7 per cent).

_Winnipeg: Detached bungalow, $241,650 (up 9.9 per cent); standard two-storey home $275,500 (up 10 per cent).

_Edmonton: Detached bungalow, $299,286 (down 0.7 per cent); standard two-storey home, $340,557 (down 1.2 per cent)

_Calgary: Detached bungalow, $412,478 (up 0.5 per cent); standard two-storey home, $427,067 (up 2.3 per cent).


----------



## jb100

p5archit said:


> harberk- Vancouver isn't that small- however, the main reason why the city is so dense, is because it is an island, like Manhattan- thus the high concentrations of condo towers.
> 
> p5


vancouver is'nt an island


----------



## Elnerico

Downtown Vancouver is a peninsula. They are starting to develop the east side. The whole land area of the peninsula not including stanley park is only the size of midtown manhattan, much smaller than manhattan island itself.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated Feb. 25


----------



## raggedy13

Sir Conga said:


> The Ritz-Carlton might start again, taller this time


The good news is this project is back on and the additional height has been approved. It is now set at 616 ft / 188 m. The latest news is that construction is set to restart June 2010.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## hkskyline

*A long way yet for city to find gold in Olympic village deal*
17 May 2010
Vancouver Sun

We love our open houses here in Vancouver, a chance to drop into a stranger's house, even if you're not really in the market, and find how much someone might get for a home in the land of stratospheric real estate prices.

Now we're about to see how high, or low, things can go thanks to the most anticipated open house in years.

I'm talking about the Olympic village, of course, that $1-billion development that's been a financial and political quagmire for the City of Vancouver.

Before the Olympics, when the market was good, 263 of the total 737 units were sold. The first of the remaining units were put on the block over the weekend and it's now the moment of truth: Will the City of Vancouver and its taxpayers ever make back their investment?

The man at the centre of this high-stakes game is Bob Rennie, Vancouver's uber condo marketer. It's his job to sell the remaining 474 units at the highest price the market will bear.

I found Rennie as upbeat as ever on the weekend (what do you expect from a guy who at the height of the financial crisis stuck artist Martin Creed's neon sign over his private art museum that advised, "Everything is going to be all right"?)

In the first 48 hours, some 12,000 people toured the show suites Rennie has on display in the Olympic village. The Condo King was ecstatic. He made 36 sales in two days, the highest a $4.75-million waterfront pad.

"I'm happy," he said. "Really happy. We're ahead of schedule."

But in this project, quick sales and high-octane marketing may not be enough.

Construction overruns, the credit crunch following the great recession and a recovering local real estate market that's nowhere near the prices the Olympic village's builders hoped for in 2010, have left the original business plan in tatters. Vancouver, which had to take over the project's management and offer $750 million in taxpayer-backed loans, remains in a financial vise.

Inside city hall, officials are encouraged by the interest in the Olympic condos. But privately they express fears the city won't recover the $170 million it is owed for the land on which the Olympic village stands.

Taking the land costs out of the equation, there may be the prospect for break-even, or a slight profit, on the construction price tag. But some serious challenges remain for this star-crossed real-estate deal.

The first is the HST, which will be applied to the new condos July 1.

Early buyers will no doubt be spurred on to make a deal before Canada Day, to escape the added HST costs. But the post-HST world could dampen buyer interest.

Vancouver city hall certainly thinks so. Officials have been lobbying the provincial government for an HST holiday, to help the city minimize the $1-billion project's losses. The province has responded with a flat no.

The other challenge is the time frame of the Olympic sales plan.

It's anticipated that sales of the remaining 474 condos will be stretched out over two years, to ensure there is no glut that might push down prices. The problem is the rising cost of credit.

The Bank of Canada is widely expected to begin raising the prime interest rate later this year; what many are calling the end of cheap money.

Mortgage rates will continue to rise, too, cooling the real estate market and making it significantly more costly to buy into what has become one of Vancouver's most expensive real-estate gambles.

Our Olympic lesson? Development is a risky game. Next time, the City of Vancouver should take the money for its land and leave the rest to the pros, not city pols and bureaucrats playing real-estate mogul.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## josem_ss

nice!! i didnt know about that stuff


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## hkskyline

*City hall houses seven empty floors
Entire engineering department was moved last year to a leased space at a cost to taxpayers of $48 million*
Vancouver Sun
23 August 2010

http://www.vancouversun.com/City+hall+houses+seven+empty+floors/3430571/story.html

For nearly 75 years, the imposing grey art deco city hall building at the corner of 12th and Cambie has been a symbol of civic government in Vancouver.

But for more than a year, city hall has harboured a secret, one created in the confusion of a growing and independent bureaucracy and complicated by changing politics and the 2010 Olympics. The upper seven floors of the 11-storey tower, built in 1936, are completely empty.

Last summer the entire engineering department moved into a newly built 86,000-square-foot commercial space at Cambie and Broadway that the city has leased for $41 million over the next 10 years. The city spent another $7 million to outfit and move the department. The move came in the same year the city laid off 158 people and raised taxes by 2.26 per cent to cover a $61-million shortfall in its $961-million budget.

That move, and another one this summer involving the social development, housing and cultural affairs departments moving into three city-owned floors of the renovated Woodward's heritage building were done in the absence of any master plan, something city manager Penny Ballem says can't happen again. She has now put a stop to departments making their own lease arrangements and wants to consolidate services back into a few city-owned buildings.

"I have never, ever, in my whole career -- and I've worked in many public sector organizations -- been in an organization where every department got to go out and lease their own space and make those kinds of decisions," she said.

"I am not criticizing people that went before. They made their plans and some of them have been put in place over the last year and a half. But at this point looking forwards, we are only a billion-dollar organization and we can't afford every department doing their own space planning and leasing their own space."

Ballem said the two moves were done for valid reasons at the time -- city staff have long complained about inadequate facilities, and the Woodward's move was a result of a deal made with the provincial and federal governments to provide coordinated governmental services in the Downtown Eastside. The city spent $300,000 on tenant improvements.

But she said she's unhappy that city services are scattered across at least half a dozen leased and owned buildings.

"Under my direction, what I have said is consolidate back, get rid of all the space we are paying for that we don't actually need. Bring it all back here," she said. The Woodward's move and the engineering lease are excluded from her directions.

When they left city hall, the engineers left everything, including desks, chairs, filing cabinets and boardroom tables. Now, the only services in the heritage building are the council chambers, mayor's and councillors' offices, city manager's office, a public counter and a handful of small departments on the first three floors. The Vancouver Services Review team is in temporary quarters on the fifth floor.

As part of the reorganization, the city quietly closed the fourth-floor offices of the working media, turning them into a storage room for the protocol department. It has promised the media new offices elsewhere.

Plans for the now-vacant floors aren't complete and the city hasn't approved a budget for repopulating at least five of the seven empty floors. But Ballem acknowledged that her office will move from the third floor to the sixth this fall, allowing Mayor Gregor Robertson to expand his offices into her existing space. The city will also create a dining room and meeting area in part of the mayor's old offices for the elected councillors who, Ballem says, now have no suitable place to eat. She said Robertson's space is too cramped and he has no private office.

Those renovations are expected to cost $260,000 and will be done later this year. They come in addition to more than $817,000 spent last year on new carpets, washrooms and public accessibility on the third floor for the Olympics. The city has put aside another $200,000 to renovate one floor that the sustainability department will occupy, and expects to spend upwards of $1 million on capital repairs, including new piping, electrical wiring and accessible washrooms, and removal of asbestos in the rest of the tower. But beyond that, plans for turning the upper floors into working departments again are in limbo while the city undertakes a review of future needs.

The renovation plans were delayed last year in part because of the Olympics, an exhaustive review of all services and the fact key staff are tied up with six federal infrastructure projects that have a deadline of next March, Ballem said. The public won't see any lavish decoration of either her or the mayor's offices, she insisted.

"My hope is [the public] would see it as responsible, and they have every right to know if we are putting gold-plated toilets in or beautiful cashmere rugs," she said. "When they come in, they will find it is pretty practical and there is nothing fluffy going in here. It is pretty basic."


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated Oct. 1

Added new proposal to first page: 1075 W Hastings


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated first page projects - Oct. 21


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

99 W. Pender tower looks stunning :cheers:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Added Burrard Gateway proposal
Oct. 26


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## isaidso

It's like a mini-Sydney. Would be nice if Vancouver had something like Sydney's proposed new Barangaroo development though.


----------



## hkskyline

*Housing starts up in Metro Vancouver over bleak 2009*
By Brian Morton, Vancouver Sun
November 8, 2010
http://www.vancouversun.com/busines...+Vancouver+over+bleak+2009/3796785/story.html









_Housing starts fell more than expected in October, Canada Mortgage and Housing Corp. said Monday.
Photograph by: Vancouver Sun files ._

VANCOUVER -- Metro Vancouver has seen a sharp increase in housing starts this year, but the numbers are deceiving because 2009 was particularly bleak, according to Canada Mortgage and Housing Corp.

“We’ve seen some improvement, but it’s a modest improvement,” CMHC senior market analyst Robyn Adamache said in an interview Monday of the latest housing starts figures.

“Although the numbers look strong, you’re comparing them to last year, which was an unusually low number [of housing starts] year.”

According to CMHC, there were 1,447 housing starts in October in the Vancouver

Census Metropolitan Area (CMA), a 62-per-cent increase compared to October 2009; and 12,584 starts year-to-date, a 93-per-cent increase over the same period in 2009.

Adamache said Metro Vancouver is on pace to have between 13,000 and 14,000 starts this year, far less than the 20,000 per year experienced in the three years leading up to the recession.

For the city of Vancouver, housing starts totalled 382 in October, up from 53 in October 2009; and 3,409 year to date, compared to 1,173 over the same period last year.

The pace of new home construction was also up in October in the Abbotsford CMA. There were 67 housing starts last month, compared to 52 starts during the same month last year. For the first 10 months of the year, total housing starts in Abbotsford reached 418, compared to 298 during the same period last year.

The seasonally adjusted annual rate of total housing starts in B.C. edged down to 24,000 units in October, from 26,400 units in September.

CMHC official Carol Frketich said in an interview that B.C.’s results were similar to the national trend. “It’s in line with our forecast for 2010. We expected a bit of a moderation in housing construction by the end of the year.”

Nationally, housing starts fell more than expected in October, with the federal housing agency saying there was an annualized rate of 167,900 starts last month, down 9.2 per cent from 185,000 in September. The September number was revised down from the previously reported 186,400.

“Housing starts moved lower in October due to a decrease in urban single starts in all regions, with the exception of Atlantic Canada,” CMHC chief economist Bob Dugan said in a statement. “Both single-detached and multiple starts decreased last month.”

Economists polled by Bloomberg expected a rate of home-building beginnings of 183,000 in October.

The rate of housing starts in Canada has generally been trending lower since reaching a level of 205,700 in April. But it has recovered significantly from the rate seen during the recession, bottoming out at an annualized rate of 112,000 in April 2009.

In October, housing starts in urban areas — those with populations of 10,000 or more — were down 12.3 per cent to an annualized rate of 142,400.

Pascal Gauthier, senior economist with TD Economics, noted that single-family starts have been markedly weaker since the spring, while gains in multiple-housing have made overall declines fairly modest.

He added that “we maintain our forecast for continued weakness in overall home building through mid-2011 before a pickup in activity in 2012.”

[email protected]


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated first page Jan. 8, 2011


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Added 1107 Seymour


----------



## Dale

Does 'Pre Construction' mean demolition or site prep ?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Dale said:


> Does 'Pre Construction' mean demolition or site prep ?


Both.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Added 1396 Richards


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## yuriml4

Hello dudes, it was definetly a pleasure for me to have spent some of my days living in a city like Vancouver. I went there last year and stayed for 6 months. All I can is that it was amazing. Since the first time I went to Grandville skytrain station and looked at the construction the Georgia Residences I found out that it wouldn't be so bad if I just took a stroll around the city. That was pretty much what I did ever since. some couple of questions: Did they finally finished up with Georgia? What about that street restoration close to Chapters, Did they finish that too? The other thing I can recall is that they were building a sort of garden nearby, right? Whenever I go to a bookstore here in Brazil and look for a book of architecture there are always some examples of good architecture stated by some experts. I've also heard that there is a plan to make vancouver the greenest city on planet. How is it going? I mean, is your mayor taking that seriously? 
see ya!! Sorry for my english which Got a bit rusty since I left the city


----------



## yuriml4

All I can say, i meant


----------



## Plumber73

yuriml4 said:


> Hello dudes, it was definetly a pleasure for me to have spent some of my days living in a city like Vancouver. I went there last year and stayed for 6 months. All I can is that it was amazing. Since the first time I went to Grandville skytrain station and looked at the construction the Georgia Residences I found out that it wouldn't be so bad if I just took a stroll around the city. That was pretty much what I did ever since. some couple of questions: Did they finally finished up with Georgia? What about that street restoration close to Chapters, Did they finish that too? The other thing I can recall is that they were building a sort of garden nearby, right? Whenever I go to a bookstore here in Brazil and look for a book of architecture there are always some examples of good architecture stated by some experts. I've also heard that there is a plan to make vancouver the greenest city on planet. How is it going? I mean, is your mayor taking that seriously?
> see ya!! Sorry for my english which Got a bit rusty since I left the city


Not a lot of Vancouverites on this site I guess... I don't spend a lot of time downtown, but that Georgia Hotel building is done, as well as the street work on Howe as far as I know. Regarding the greenest city plan... the mayor is totally serious from what I can tell. Whether that translates into the greenest city by 2020?? I doubt it. I think Reykjavik (Iceland) will have that honour for awhile. I've seen Vancouver in various top greenest cities articles, but who knows how well things are measured? Other than hydro power, which we've had for a hundred years or so, I really don't see Vancouver as a leader in anything else. Bike usage? Nope. Transit? Nope.... We've still got a long ways to go.


----------



## SeattleRedhawk86

Glad to see that the construction for Vancouver's Turn is starting up again.


----------



## Minsk

*UBC Faculty of Pharmaceutical Sciences / Saucier + Perrotte architectes*

*Architects:* Saucier + Perrotte architectes + Hughes Condon Marler Architects
*Location:* Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada
*Project Architect:* Bill Uhrich (HCMA) / Craig Lane (HCMA)
*Architectural Concept And Design: *Gilles Saucier (S+P)
*Year:* 2012
*Area: *27,311 sqm
*Photographs:* Marc Cramer

*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated first page today.


----------



## Minsk

Centre for Digital Media / Musson Cattell Mackey Partnership Architects

*Architects:* Musson Cattell Mackey Partnership Architects 
*Location:* Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada
*Area:* 49,091 sq ft
*Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Derek Lepper

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated Jan.15 

Added 'The Views' to first page.


----------



## carnifex2005

*Bjarke Ingels Vancouver tower one step closer to reality*

The 497-foot tower starchitect designed Bjarke Ingles Vancouver tower aka BIG Tower has been given a huge thumbs up from the city’s Urban Design Panel. If approved for construction it would rise 52 storeys from a narrow base next to the Granville Bridge and curve up to the top. 

Partnering with Westbank, the BIG tower promises to add a foreign twist to Vancouver’s bland (but increasingly more interesting) skyline and create a new identity for that part of downtown. The 650,000 square foot complex will contain shopping, social housing and market rental apartments and will also make good use of the area around and under Granville Street Bridge. Furthermore, it won’t be your typical green/blue glass condo so it will break the monotony we have come to expect from Vancouver buildings.

This project isn’t without its detractors. City advocacy group called CityHallWatch believes the towers height is not right for the neighbourhood. I think the the advocacy group may be in the minority this time, projects like this don’t come around too often and would be an instant architectural landmark.

The project is still a long way from breaking ground, it now enters the open house and public hearings stage.



















More pics in story link.


----------



## Syndic

I actually like the blue/green glass condo uniformity y'all have there in Vancouver. It's something you never see anywhere else in the world. I'm kind of sad about the prospect of starchitecture breaking this mold.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Added 1335 Howe and 508 Helmcken to first page.


----------



## Rhino

Has there been any recent news on the newly named Trump Tower Vancouver? Would it be inappropriate to add the Surrey Civic Tower to this run down, or is it just Vancouver proper? 

If it is only Vancouver proper, then I may move ahead with a large plan I have been thinking about. It would need to be added to the right spot ( Y.F. I would need your help with that ) . What I plan to do , is add a sub category to Vancouver in the British Columbia section. Once you click on B.C. then Vancouver you will have new options of sticky threads. I'll make them and add the interesting photo's and facts about each city that comprises the GVR, ( population, growth numbers, tourist attractions, historical info etc.) and as much new project run down as I can. IT will be a big project to make the individual threads from Abbotsford to White Rock may take a while but it will be a lot of fun, and of course any help is welcomed as well. Its been awhile since I contributed in a big way, so why not come back in style. 

EXAMPLE :







* TO *


----------



## Hed_Kandi

This thread is for the city of Vancouver exclusively. The suburbs would require their own threads if so desired.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

New renders of the Exchange tower proposal.




red-paladin said:


> The site is indeed updated.
> I like these renderings a lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.theexchangebuilding.ca/building/


----------



## raggedy13

A couple new office tower proposals for downtown...

*753 Seymour Street - 32 Storeys | 123m (403ft):*









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz









Price Tags

*601 West Hastings - 25 Storeys | 109m (357ft):*









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Updated first page - Sept. 23


----------



## raggedy13

Updated hotel/casino proposal adjacent to BC Place. Being billed as an "urban resort" to take focus away from casino component which sunk the previous proposal. The plan for this incarnation is to only transfer over the Edgewater capacity rather than expand upon it (at least until later)...



spm2013 said:


> Credit: site10a.com


----------



## raggedy13

Just came across these renderings on the architect's website for 753 Seymour Street...









MCMP Architects









MCMP Architects









MCMP Architects


----------



## raggedy13

Here's a nice pic by Klazu showing all the activity going on in the Southeast False Creek area...



Klazu said:


> Construction area today.


----------



## raggedy13

Here's a recent residential proposal for Southeast False Creek, adjacent to the Olympic Village...









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz









Van City Buzz

The site as it is now (or was a month or two ago)...








Van City Buzz


----------



## LCIII

Man that Casino is hideous but I like a lot of the other projects in VanCity.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing projects!


----------



## desertpunk

*Yowza! Concord Releases Plans For Eight New Towers*












> Mega-developer Concord Pacific announced today plans to build eight high-rise towers complete with 1,300 condos and 90,000 square feet of office and retail space on the south side of the Cambie Bridge. The towers will be located in a new neighbourhood Concord is calling 'False Creek Central' (oooooh!) and will join Paragon's proposed mega casino/resort which, if approved, would be located in the same area. This news comes a week after Concert Properties announced their southeast False Creek development plans which will include five residential towers.


----------



## raggedy13

Here are the latest renderings for the Oakridge Mall redevelopment. The tallest tower the City is looking to allow is 45 storeys.

A little context...








City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver









City of Vancouver


----------



## desertpunk

^^

*Oakridge Centre Has Some Mega Redevelopment Plans*












> Oakridge Centre is currently awaiting City approval for mega redevelopments plans which would build eleven new residential towers ranging in height. Renderings also reveal plans to create neighbourhood plazas that feature ground floor retail and community common areas, an expansive outdoor area with community gardens, running trails, additional seasonal gardens, and more. As if that wasn't enough, there are plans to build 70,000 square foot civic centre, a 25,000 square foot library, and a 9,000 square foot daycare. To design this massive project, owner Ivanhoe Cambridge had to hire three architects and has also partnered with Westbank, seasoned developer, to complete the residential component.


----------



## carnifex2005

BJARKE INGELS’ 52-STOREY LANDMARK VANCOUVER TOWER APPROVED BY CITY COUNCIL

Vancouver City Council has unanimously approved a proposal to build a 497-foot tower at the north end of the Granville Street Bridge, designed by world renowned Danish architectural firm Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG).

The speakers at last night’s public hearing, including many local residents, were overwhelmingly in favour of the project. It likely influenced City Council’s decision, which came down to a 11-0 “yes” vote giving developer Westbank Projects the final stamp of approval it needed to implement the next development phases that will lead to the construction of the 52-storey tower – the fifth tallest in the city.




























More pics in the story link.


----------



## desertpunk

*New Nordstroms coming along:*


Downtown Vancouver by blazzzinred [vancityhotshots], on Flickr


Nordstrom's Construction Progress by blazzzinred [vancityhotshots], on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*New Office Tower Proposed For Downtown Vancouver*












> For those who think the downtown office tower development boom has peaked, think again. Another office tower could be on the rise at 320 Granville Street which would replace a parkade. The proposed tower will be 25-storeys and will consist of 350,000 square feet of office space and retail units on the ground level. The tower is designed by VIA Architects and is within proximity to another proposed tower located at 601 West Hastings Street.


----------



## desertpunk

*Should The New Edgewater Casino Building Be Approved?*












> A few months after renderings were released for the super wacky Edgewater Casino relocation building, the city's development permit board plans to give its input on the proposed development on December 16. The building has been plagued with controversy since new renderings hit the world wide web showing a unique 'U' shaped building pretty much over shadowing the recently renovated BC Place Stadium. Questionable design aside, many people are fighting against the proposed relocation of the Edgewater Casino with the catch phrase "Vancouver Not Vegas," protesting that Vancouver is not the right back drop for this resort-style mega casino.


----------



## desertpunk

*Another Day, Another Proposed Downtown Office Tower*












> Just when we thought the market couldn't handle another office tower squeezed onto our already slightly over developed peninsula, another rezoning application has been submitted for a new off 31-storey office tower by mega-developer Bentall Kennedy. The proposed tower will sit on the same city block as Bentall Centre, just a stones throw away from Burrard SkyTrain Station. Total square footage will be one of the biggest in recent developments at 565,000 square feet of office space and retail at ground level.


----------



## desertpunk

*Mega-Development Approved For Burrard Street Corridor*












> The Burrard Street corridor will continue its transformation with the approval of Jim Pattison's Burrard Gateway Tower Complex which will include a 54-storey residential tower, a 36-storey commercial tower, and a seven-storey podium for market residential and retail. The 54-storey tower will be the third tallest in Vancouver, only behind the Shangri-La and the currently under construction Trump Tower. In addition to the towers, the developer will be contributing $15.8 million in community amenities, including a $7 million LGBTQ community centre, $4 million for city improvements like bike lanes, $2 million for city wide cultural facilities, and another $2.8 million for community parks. As if our minds weren't blow already by the sheer volume of this development, there will also be another 14-storey tower that will be built along Burrard Street which will be used as office space and as a new home to the Toyota dealership. Total square footage of the development will be just shy of 900,000 square feet.


----------



## desertpunk

*Paragon's Casino Gets The Green Light*












> The $535 million urban casino resort, future home of the Edgewater Casino, has been approved. The preliminary development application included a few stipulations, the most noteworthy that the new casino cannot exceed the size of the current Edgewater Casino location a few blocks away. The casino will maintain 600 slot machines and 75 gambling tables with a total gambling floor size of 72,000 square feet.
> 
> In addition to the casino, two hotels will be built to include 550 guest rooms in total, as well as a rumored conference centre (because, you know, Vancouver really needs another one...) The total development size will be just shy of 700,000 square feet. The project hopes for a 2016 completion date.


----------



## Atmosphere

Cool design ^^ Not sure about the brown glass but I like its massiveness and shape.


----------



## carnifex2005

raggedy13 said:


> Here are the latest renderings for the Oakridge Mall redevelopment. The tallest tower the City is looking to allow is 45 storeys.
> 
> A little context...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Vancouver


*MASSIVE $1.5-BILLION OAKRIDGE CENTRE REDEVELOPMENT APPROVED BY VANCOUVER CITY COUNCIL*

Vancouver City Council has approved Oakridge Centre’s rezoning and redevelopment proposal with a 6-3 majority vote. It will allow the construction of 14 towers between 9 to 44 storeys tall while also doubling the amount of retail available at the 1959-built mall.

The scale of the development is unprecedented within the city proper limits and when complete, the tallest of the towers will become the City of Vancouver’s highest outside of downtown Vancouver.










Oakridge Centre is the largest of the thee major redevelopments planned along the Canada Line. A redevelopment project at the 25.4-acre Pearson Dogwood site at 57th Avenue and Cambie Street will renew Vancouver Coastal Health’s medical facilities, bring 3,083 residential units, green spaces, and a new/additional Canada Line station. Further down at the foot of Cambie Street, Marine Gateway has provided a catalyst for additional major development projects within the immediate vicinity.










This will be the only “Town Centre” within the City of Vancouver outside of downtown Vancouver whereas neighbouring Burnaby has three such hubs at Metrotown, Brentwood and Lougheed.

In addition to being served by the Canada Line, Oakridge Centre is located in the middle of Vancouver at the crossroads of two of the city’s major arterial roads (41st Avenue and Cambie Street).

More info and pics in the link above.


----------



## carnifex2005

*TELUS GARDEN OFFICE TOWER BOASTS STREET OVERLAPPING ‘PROTRUDING BOX’ ARCHITECTURAL FEATURES*

As construction crews come close to topping out the 22-storey Telus Garden office tower, some of its most prominent architectural features are beginning to take form.

The 500,000 square foot, 289-foot tall office tower will include a pair of protruding boxes that hover high above the sidewalks and road lanes of Richards Street on its east side and Seymour Street on its west side as an overextension of the low-rise portion of the building.

A third box will hang on the tower’s south side, over an alleyway that separates the tower from the Kingston Hotel, while a fourth box will be built onto the upper floors of the building’s northwest corner.

The $750-million Telus Garden is a two-part project that also includes a 443-foot tall residential building that also has architectural merits on its own. Its 46-storeys are spliced into what seemingly appears to be three large protruding boxes that imperfectly overlap over the other for a contrasting effect.

Both the office and residential towers will be built to a LEED Platinum certification and are slated for a 2015 completion.

More info and pics in the link above.


----------



## carnifex2005

*Modern, arc-shaped tower with skybridge proposed for Vancouver*

The northern foot of the Cambie Street Bridge could have a sleek-looking ‘gateway’ building if a new development proposal by Concord Pacific receives its necessary approvals.

The developer has submitted a formal application to construct a 288-foot-tall (88-metre) residential tower with 29 storeys at 89 Nelson Street, a site formerly used as a parking lot. The aptly-named ‘Arc’ building, designed by Vancouver-based Francl Architecture, features two towers nearly identical in height with a curvy form that bends inwards and outwards.

An eight-storey platform bridges the two buildings at the top, providing the crisp and clean-looking design with its most recognizable architectural element.

According to the rezoning application, a total of 588 residential units are planned for the project’s upper floors while the ground floor will be purposed for commercial purposes like retail and restaurant space. There will also be 520 underground parking spaces for the project.

More info and pics in the link above.


----------



## Android2000

I hope it gets built! :banana:

This city needs more daring architecture.


----------



## carnifex2005

carnifex2005 said:


> Right across the street from the project above, another new one proposed by Japanese architect Kengo Kuma. No pics as yet but I'll post renderings soon as they are released.
> 
> *Japanese architect proposes 40-storey carved tower for downtown Vancouver*
> 
> _During an event held Monday evening, local developer Westbank Projects Corporation provided West End neighbourhood residents with a preview of Kuma’s Japanese-inspired design for a slender 40-storey residential tower at 1550 Alberni Street. The scale and concept of the tower abides to the City’s view cone policy and West End Community Plan.
> 
> Kuma’s tower design features curving ‘carved deductions’ on the lower half of the northeast corner and upper half of the southwest corner. The facade will be made of a combination of glass and polished anodized aluminum to provide the structure with an almost chequered appearance – shades of Kuma’s FRAC Marseille in France and Bjarke Ingels’ Vancouver House, also by Westbank, on the other side of the downtown peninsula.
> 
> A total of 188 residential units are proposed for the building, with many units within the carved deductions possessing substantially sized patios or what project proponents have termed as ‘open gardens’. Interior materials will include the heavy use of wood and bamboo.
> 
> Retail space and a restaurant will be located at the tower’s foot, along with a highly unique public amenity – a ground-level Japanese moss garden within a hollowed section of the building, with water and natural features built along the face of an amphitheatre-like, cascading plateau._
> 
> More info in link above.


Here's the first pic of this project. Hope to get bigger and better pics soon...










From this story (where I got the pic) there is going to be another stylized building right across from it designed by local architect James Cheng and right by this potential building as well. It will be pretty crazy down West Georgia if all these projects get built.


----------



## carnifex2005

*Designs revealed for 40-storey 'carved tower' in downtown Vancouver*

Another architectural gem proposed for the Georgia Street corridor in downtown Vancouver’s West End neighbourhood could help shake off Vancouver’s reputation of having an urban jungle of bland architecture.

Artistic renderings obtained by Vancity Buzz from Westbank Projects Corporation provide a first look at the design of an impressive tower at 1550 Alberni Street that was first revealed to the public during a neighbourhood event in late-June.

The slender 40-storey residential tower was designed by Japanese starchitect Kengo Kuma and consists of striking ‘carved deductions’ on the lower half of the northeast corner and upper half of the southwest corner. The facade will be formed by a combination of glass and polished anodized aluminum to provide the structure with an almost chequered appearance, similar to Kuma’s FRAC Marseille in France and Bjarke Ingels’ Vancouver House, another Westbank development.

A total of 188 residential units are proposed for the building, with many units within the carved deductions possessing substantially sized patios or what project proponents have termed as ‘open gardens’. Interior materials will include the heavy use of wood and bamboo.

Retail space and a restaurant will be located at the tower’s foot, along with a highly unique public amenity – a ground-level Japanese moss garden within a hollowed section of the building, with water and natural features built along the face of an amphitheatre-like, cascading plateau.

More info and pics in the link above.


----------



## Android2000

Awesome.

:applause:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## carnifex2005

*Renderings released for proposed 56-storey 'abstract organ pipe' tower in downtown Vancouver*

Another proposed skyscraper with a distinct architectural flair, designed by internationally renowned Vancouver-based Bing Thom Architects (BTA), could help shake up downtown Vancouver’s mundane skyline.

First Baptist Church on the northwest corner of Burrard and Nelson streets has partnered with Westbank Projects Corporation to revitalize the 1911-completed church building while also expanding the congregation’s outreach and initiatives within the local community.

The 552,164-square-foot project will be built on the church’s ground level parking lot and consists of three main components: a 550-foot-tall, 56-storey tower with 295 market residential units within the upper floors and community amenities in the lower floors; a 70-foot-tall, 8-storey rental building with 75 ‘below market rate’ housing units, for older adults and seniors, owned and managed by the church; and a complete restoration and seismic upgrade of the existing historic church building.

The entire scope of the project’s new-build spans 552,164 square feet, with a floor-square-ratio of 10.88 FSR. The expanded church space would include a new childcare with 30 spaces and hub for the church’s associated volunteers and social services, such as Haro Park Centre Society and Kinbrace Refugee Housing.

A long two-lane swimming pool will be built into the third floor of the tower facing the adjacent Robert Lee YMCA building.

More info and pics in the link above.


















Also, this project is going to be on the same block as the "Pixelated Crown" tower I posted about earlier. Going to be one impressive block of high rises...


----------



## carnifex2005

I really like this design. Hope this gets funded and made.

*$350-million wooden pagoda design unveiled for new Vancouver Art Gallery*

A stack of irregularly shaped wooden boxes, resembling a contemporary pagoda with open and public spaces, has been unveiled as the design for the new Vancouver Art Gallery building at Larwill Park in downtown Vancouver.

The 230-foot-tall building designed by Swiss firm Herzog & de Meuron is a sculpture in itself given the striking design that provides an immense contrast with all existing built forms in the city.

Following an international competition, Herzog & de Meuron was selected in April 2014 for its vast experience with designing world renown museums, including London’s Tate Modern and Basel’s Schaulager. It was also behind the design for Beijing’s Bird Nest Stadium.

The project has a total floor area of 310,000 square feet, including 85,000 square feet of exhibition space – more than twice the existing space found at the old Robson Square courthouse building.

The building will be built on stilts ‘suspended’ over a massive 40,000 square foot public open courtyard and lobby with a sunken garden that is accessible from all sides of the city block.

Escalators lead to the exhibition spaces and a 350-seat auditorium on the second and third levels. More exhibition space is located on the fifth, sixth and seventh levels while a restaurant will occupy the fourth floor.

More info and pictures in the link above.


----------



## Black Cat

This is an interesting looking building but....

a) Galleries as a building typeology are generally horizontal to facilitate walking, vistas and top lit galleries, it can be challenging to encourage people to go up to upper floor galleries - though escalators will help.

b) This project does not appear to be able to be built in phases - big problem if funding is not there - which it is not (according to the report only 73M of the cost has been raised, including 50M provincial govt funding). 

Perhaps Fed govt may provide matching funding, and possibly also the City, but that still leaves a funding shortfall of 170M or so. Vancouver may have many very wealthy residents but they are not as renowned for their generosity as say in Toronto. 

c) the forecourt of the 1950s Queen Elizabeth Hall appears proposed to be redesigned rather than retained and integrated - Vancouver's "mid-century modern" community may have something to say about this.

If BC/Vancouver wants to have a serious international standard gallery, three levels of government support are needed and each will need to contribute approx $100M each, otherwise a less ambitious design is needed, perhaps one which can be built in stages.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *German luxury real estate firm targets Vancouver*
> 
> A company that caters to the world's wealthiest people is setting up shop in B.C.'s biggest city. As Ted Chernecki reports, the arrival of Engle & Völkers is just another sign of how many high rollers call Vancouver home.


WATCH: http://globalnews.ca/news/2329718/german-luxury-real-estate-firm-targets-vancouver/


----------



## tateyb

Two New Towers Bringing Density and Public Art to Yaletown



> The western half of the city block surrounded by Pacific, Richards, Drake, and Homer Streets is currently seeing a total revamp, as the low-rise structures that previously stood there have been demolished to make way for two brand new residential towers. A photo update provided by our Forum members shows both structures making their way towards street level.


----------



## tateyb

Construction Topped Out at Vancouver's One Pacific



> Recent photos show the buildings topped out and almost fully clad. The wavy facade is meant to mimic the waterfront, according to architects IBI Group. The steel and concrete frame where the cantilevered pool will be located is easily visible in the image below.


----------



## cuencanisimoReloaded

I used to like a sci-fi show called continum or something like that. It used to show a lot of images from Vancouver.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Wooden Pagoda looks gorgeous!


----------



## carnifex2005

West Georgia is looking to get another unique tower. This one will be right across from the proposed Kengo Kuma and ole scheeren tower projects.

*515-foot-tall landmark obelisk tower proposed for downtown Vancouver*

Proponents of an upcoming major tower development at the intersection of West Georgia and West Pender streets in downtown Vancouver are hoping to take the project to new heights.

A 515-foot-tall (157-metre-tall) mixed-use building is being considered for a triangular-shaped site on the east side of the prominent intersection by the flagpoles. There will be 250,000 square feet of residential floor area within the relatively slender 44-storey structure.

The unnamed project is being spearheaded by Hong Kong-based Brilliant Circle Group and designed by James Cheng, the local architect behind some of Vancouver’s largest skyscrapers such as the Fairmont Pacific Rim, Shangri-La Hotel Vancouver, and Shaw Tower.

Preliminary conceptual artistic rendering of the proposed tower at 1455 West Georgia Street.



















More info in the link above.


----------



## Android2001

*View cones snip height of proposed Jenga tower in downtown Vancouver*

Only in Vancouver. Conflicting city policies have forced developers to downsize an architectural landmark tower on the fringes of downtown Vancouver’s West End neighbourhood.

*The height of the proposed Jenga-like tower at 1500 West Georgia, on the same block as the Rhone and Iredale-designed triangular office building, has been cut down from 500 feet (152 metres) as originally proposed to 436 feet (133 metres) – from 51 storeys to 43 storeys.*

This is the design that features protruding boxes of different lengths and sizes jutting out of the building to provide the building with an iconic look, suitable for its location at the ‘entrance’ into Vancouver from the Lions Gate Bridge.





















pictures upload


----------



## Android2001

*39-storey condo tower with white stone facade proposed for downtown Vancouver*

The design of the tower is a collaboration between two architectural firms: Montreal’s ACDF Architecture, which also designed the casino-hotel entertainment complex next to B.C. Place Stadium, and IBI Group Architects.

On the Hornby Street facade, triangulated balconies – seemingly punctured into the building envelope – will act as an extension of the interior space while also adding texture to the exterior. The perimeter of the facade will be wrapped by brushed stainless steel to “accentuate the colour of the sky, giving the tower a delicate silhouette” and white stone will be used as the trim for the horizontal bands that form the balconies.

For the ground level facade, rectangular angled columns pay homage to the small single-family houses that the area was once known for. As a symbolic extension of the adjacent “Leslie House,” the columns will be made of horizontal corten steel that age over time.






http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2016/01/1380-1382-hornby-street/


----------



## JuanPaulo

Android2001 said:


> *View cones snip height of proposed Jenga tower in downtown Vancouver*
> 
> Only in Vancouver. Conflicting city policies have forced developers to downsize an architectural landmark tower on the fringes of downtown Vancouver’s West End neighbourhood.
> 
> *The height of the proposed Jenga-like tower at 1500 West Georgia, on the same block as the Rhone and Iredale-designed triangular office building, has been cut down from 500 feet (152 metres) as originally proposed to 436 feet (133 metres) – from 51 storeys to 43 storeys.*
> 
> This is the design that features protruding boxes of different lengths and sizes jutting out of the building to provide the building with an iconic look, suitable for its location at the ‘entrance’ into Vancouver from the Lions Gate Bridge.


Another great tower cut short. Seems like Vancouver does not want to grow up. Quite literally. Are those new renders after the height "snip" ?


----------



## Android2001

JuanPaulo said:


> Another great tower cut short. Seems like Vancouver does not want to grow up. Quite literally. Are those new renders after the height "snip" ?


That's correct, those renders are with the new height. The City Council is very strict about height in the downtown area interrupting views of the mountains from the city. I think Vancouver will never see a megatall building in downtown and cities in the metro area like Burnaby or Surrey will have them first.


----------



## carnifex2005

*Design revealed: 18-storey UBC residence to be world's tallest wooden building*

A new student residence building at the University of British Columbia’s Point Grey campus will become a living experiment as part of an effort to demonstrate the economic and structural feasibility of wood-based construction.

Last fall, construction began on the university’s so-called Tall Wood Building, a 53-metre-tall (174-foot), 18-storey high-rise building made primarily out of wood. When complete in summer 2017, just in time for the new school year, the building will be the tallest mass wood building in the world.

The project is designed by Vancouver-based Acton Ostry Architects, with Austria’s Architekten Hermann Kaufmann as tall wood advisors, is expected to cost $51.5 million.

The 162,700-square-foot building is the first phase of the Brock Commons Student Residence complex, situated on a vacant site immediately north of the North Parkade on Walter Gage Road.

Amenity and study spaces will be found on the main floor while 408 beds for upper year and graduate students will occupy the upper floors. The residence units will be a mix of single-bed studios and four-bed quad units, with both space options built with kitchen components and bathrooms.

More pics and info in link above.


----------



## moiencore

Android2001 said:


> *West Bank's Vancouver House Tower l 52fl l 151m l U/C*
> 
> *Construction update by Yellow Fever*


How is this going?


----------



## Victoria123

*1444 Alberni Street - Vancouver BC*

*Terrace House* | Downtown Vancouver

Project facts


Thread URL: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943880


Project website: http://terracehouse.ca/


Address: 1255 Pender St.


Status: Proposed


Architect: Shigeru Ban 


Developer: PortLiving


Height: 71m


Floors: 19 floors

Renderings:


----------



## Victoria123

*1444 Alberni Street - Vancouver BC*

*1444 Alberni Street* | Downtown Vancouver

Project facts


Thread URL: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2009791


Address: 1444 Alberni Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: Robert A.M. Stern Architects (RAMSA)


Developers: Landa Global and Asia Standard Americas


Height: 138m & 123m


Floors: 48 & 43 floors

Renderings:


----------



## LCIII

Gorgeous!


----------



## Victoria123

*Vancouver House* | Downtown Vancouver

Project facts


Thread URL: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908708&page=2


Address: 1460 Howe St, Vancouver, BC V6Z 1R8


Status: Under Construction


Architect: BIG - Bjarke Ingels Group , DIALOG and James KM Cheng Architects Inc.


Developers: Westbank


Height: 152m


Floors: 52 floors

U/C: 

















@mcminsen

Rendering: 


















*400 West Georiga Street* | Downtown Vancouver

Project facts


Thread URL: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908708&page=2


Address: 400 West Georgia St.


Status: Proposed


Architect: Merrick Architecture


Developers: Westbank


Height: 92m


Floors: 24 floors

New rendering: 


































*969 Burrard Street* | Downtown Vancouver

Project facts


Address: 969 Burrard Street


Status: Approved


Architect: Bing Thom


Developers: Westbank


Height: 179m


Floors: 57 floors

Renderings:


----------



## Victoria123

*1684 Alberni Street* | Downtown Vancouver

Project facts


Thread URL: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2009785


Address: 1668 - 1684 Alberni Street, Vancouver, BC 


Status: Proposed


Architect: Bing Thom Architects


Developers: Westbank


Height: 117m


Floors: 39 floors

Renderings:


----------



## ushahid

does anyone know what happened to 1500 west aka "The Jenga Tower" and the origami tower?


----------



## hkskyline

* Grosvenor Pacific takes cautious approach with downtown Vancouver condo *
THE GLOBE AND MAIL _Excerpt_ 
Oct. 20, 2017

Grosvenor has been building in and around Vancouver for 60-plus years, but their public profile has been near invisible. That's about to change.

The British developer is building its first residential tower in downtown Vancouver, on Hornby at Pacific. The Grosvenor Pacific will be a 40-storey condo tower designed by Montreal's Maxime Frappier, in partnership with IBI Group. The company purchased the Hornby Street property, which includes the bright yellow heritage Leslie House, former home to Il Giardino Italian restaurant, about three years ago.

It is one of about a dozen projects that the usually low-profile developer has under way in cities throughout North America. That's the greatest level of activity that Grosvenor Americas chief executive Andrew Bibby has seen in his more than 30 years with the company.

Mr. Bibby, seated in a boardroom inside the Grosvenor office, with a Douglas Coupland artwork hanging nearby, explains that they are a risk-averse company that likes to keep it simple. They stick to what they know as one of the world's oldest property developers and managers.

"We are not doing more in Vancouver proportionately than anywhere else," says Mr. Bibby, who grew up in Dunbar and attended St. George's private school. "We grow as a whole. We are quite particular about the markets. They are all nice cities – all have positive attributes, usually well-educated [demographic], good infrastructure and good amenities, generally. So we choose cities for that reason, and then we go in and change cities. We are a small actor given the size of the city, but over time, it's significant. So you can make a difference."

The company's first project outside of Britain was Annacis Island, a former farm on an island in the middle of the Fraser River that became Canada's first industrial park, in 1953. As pioneers in leasehold properties – which means they retain ownership but sell long-term leases – Grosvenor still owns and rents out about one-third of the island.

They'd built office space, such as the Grosvenor building for their Vancouver offices on Alberni, and other low-profile projects around the Lower Mainland. But a focus on residential development in Vancouver is a relatively new move for the 340-year-old Grosvenor Group, a company that formed in England in 1677. The owner is the young Seventh Duke of Westminster, Hugh Grosvenor – the wealthiest person under 30 in the world. Their move into major residential projects means greater public awareness of a developer that's kept quiet over the decades. Publicity in Vancouver is rare for the company, aside from the time that the Sixth Duke of Westminster, Gerald Grosvenor, donated artist Liz Magor's well-recognized Lightshed public-art sculpture, displayed near a pathway in Coal Harbour. A model sits in the boardroom, among several other art pieces.

More : https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/re...ith-downtown-vancouver-condo/article36675800/


----------



## _Hawk_

802 - 1618 Quebec Street









https://www.pixilink.com/121984#null



402 - 3162 Riverwalk Avenue


















https://www.pixilink.com/121985#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1656 - 38 Smithe Street












Casino









https://www.pixilink.com/121662#null


----------



## _Hawk_

807 - 250 East 6th Avenue


















https://www.pixilink.com/122291#null


----------



## _Hawk_

411 - 105 West 2nd Street


















https://www.pixilink.com/121598#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1104 - 162 Victory Ship Way









https://www.pixilink.com/121583#null


----------



## _Hawk_

309 - 3462 Ross Drive 


















https://www.pixilink.com/121548#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1201 - 1177 Pacific Boulevard









https://www.pixilink.com/121424#null


----------



## _Hawk_

105 - 3595 West 18th Avenue









https://www.pixilink.com/121135#null



709 - 1675 West 8th Avenue 









https://www.pixilink.com/121322#null


----------



## _Hawk_

4-4 - 550 Beatty Street









https://www.pixilink.com/120960#null


----------



## _Hawk_

904 - 1777 West 7th Avenue


















https://www.pixilink.com/120981#null


----------



## _Hawk_

2175 Guelph Street









https://www.pixilink.com/113042


----------



## _Hawk_

305 - 557 East Cordova Street


















https://www.pixilink.com/119293


----------



## _Hawk_

6th&Fir













































http://westbankcorp.com/6thfir


----------



## _Hawk_

Azure



























http://westbankcorp.com/azure


----------



## _Hawk_

The Falls













































http://westbankcorp.com/falls


----------



## _Hawk_

Woodward's


















http://westbankcorp.com/woodwards


----------



## _Hawk_

1101 - 199 Victory Ship Way









https://www.pixilink.com/104772#null


----------



## _Hawk_

501 - 3162 Riverwalk Avenue









https://www.pixilink.com/104876#null


----------



## _Hawk_

802 - 1068 West Broadway









https://www.pixilink.com/105386#null


----------



## _Hawk_

111 - 175 West 1st Street









https://www.pixilink.com/104055#null


----------



## _Hawk_

Telus Garden









http://skyrisecities.com/news/2016/03/photo-series-chronicles-telus-gardens-rise-ground-level









http://betakit.com/building-the-green-techtropolis-telus-garden-centre-opens-in-vancouver/


----------



## _Hawk_

Granville at 70th































































http://westbankcorp.com/granville-70th


----------



## _Hawk_

700 West 8th













































http://westbankcorp.com/700-west-8th


----------



## _Hawk_

ROAR one









http://lwpac.net/news/news/projects/residential/roar-one/


----------



## _Hawk_

3404 - 838 West Hastings Street









https://www.pixilink.com/99609#null


----------



## _Hawk_

64 Tsawwassen Beach Road




































https://www.pixilink.com/103149#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1 - 15021 Buena Vista Avenue









https://www.pixilink.com/99941#null


----------



## _Hawk_

310 - 161 West Georgia Street









https://www.pixilink.com/103367#null


----------



## _Hawk_

412 - 2515 Ontario Street









https://www.pixilink.com/102768#null


----------



## _Hawk_

East 7th Avenue









http://www.mikestewart.ca/ellsworth...main-east-7th-avenue-pricing-floor-plans-come


----------



## _Hawk_

501 - 918 Cooperage Way 









https://www.pixilink.com/103047#null


----------



## _Hawk_

702 - 298 East 11th Avenue


















https://www.pixilink.com/103108#null


----------



## _Hawk_

303 - 5782 Berton Avenue









https://www.pixilink.com/102799#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1517 Atlas Lane


















https://www.pixilink.com/99198


----------



## _Hawk_

507 - 10 Renaissance Square 









https://www.pixilink.com/103444#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1109 - 8131 Nunavut Lane



























https://www.pixilink.com/102425#null


----------



## _Hawk_

317 - 7418 Byrnepark Walk 


















https://www.pixilink.com/102421#null


----------



## _Hawk_

301 - 3315 Cypress Place


















https://www.pixilink.com/101342#null


----------



## _Hawk_

2209 - 1111 Alberni Street









https://www.pixilink.com/100783#null


----------



## _Hawk_

808 - 2799 Yew Street









https://www.pixilink.com/100153#null


----------



## _Hawk_

2302 - 1616 Bayshore Drive









https://www.pixilink.com/100347#null


----------



## _Hawk_

803 - 170 West 1st Street


















https://www.pixilink.com/97949#null


----------



## _Hawk_

309 - 2228 Marstrand Avenue









https://www.pixilink.com/97246#null


----------



## _Hawk_

1111 - 66 West Cordova Street 









https://www.pixilink.com/98330


----------



## _Hawk_

410 - 317 Bewicke Avenue









https://www.pixilink.com/98706


----------



## ainvan

*The Butterfly*

Address: 969 Burrard Street
Heights: 550 ft	
Floor count: 57	
Building uses: Residential
Architect: Bing Thom Architects
Developer: Westbank Projects
Estimated completion: 2019


----------



## ainvan

*Oakridge Centre will be the largest development in Vancouver's history*



> After more than a decade of planning, construction is set to begin on the Oakridge Centre redevelopment by the end of the year for a full completion in 2025.
> 
> And the international team behind the ambitious project says it was worth the wait, as they were able to refine the design to a world-class standard not seen anywhere else in the country.
> 
> The shopping centre opened in 1959, and a rezoning of the site was approved in 2014 by Vancouver city council. However, a plan for 11 residential towers was scaled back in 2016 at the request of the city.
> 
> The revised proposal includes nearly the same number of towers and several mid-rise buildings containing market and social housing, along with expanded office and retail space.
> 
> According to Westbank, the complex will be powered by a district energy system harnessing the power from an adjacent city sewer system.
> 
> The revised proposal for Oakridge will also include:
> 
> half-million sq ft. office space;
> one million sq ft. retail space;
> 10 acre public park;
> 100,000 sq ft. civic centre with a new library, daycare, seniors centre and community centre;
> 290 affordable homes to be built and transferred to the city;
> Public high street and enhanced pedestrian access to the Canada Line Station.
> 
> urbanyvr


----------



## hkskyline

*Horgan puts up $300,000 to keep concept of Vancouver-Seattle-Portland high-speed rail alive*
The Province _Excerpt_
Mar 16, 2018

The B.C. government will spend $300,000 towards a Washington State-led business case study for a proposed ultra-high-speed rail service that would connect Vancouver with Seattle and Portland.

Premier John Horgan chipped in $300,000 Canadian on Friday to the US$1.2 million that Washington state has committed to keep making a case for a US$40 billion high-speed rail link from Vancouver to Portland.

Inslee characterized investing in such a project, which promises 40- to 50-minute travel times from Vancouver to Seattle and 30 minutes more to Portland, a “monument to optimism,” for future growth in the region.

The money will go into writing a business-case study for the project, after a feasibility study that Washington released in December hinted at potential annual ridership of 1.8 million and billions of dollars in economic spinoffs.

“There were no showstoppers in the feasibility study,” Inslee said during the joint announcement with Horgan Friday, “so we are really pleased to have a premier who has joined us in a mutual investment for the second step of this analysis.”

Inslee said Oregon Gov. Kate Brown has also committed to proceeding with the business case.

More : http://theprovince.com/news/local-n...iday/wcm/ac788480-3b22-4e61-8189-2629f48852a4


----------



## CB31

Gregor Robertson @MayorGregor 9 h



> Thanks and congrats to our green building experts and builders for making #Vancouver #1 globally for certified green buildings! #GreenestCity #vanpoli


----------



## ainvan

*400 West Georgia*

Project Size: 367,000 sf

Architect: OSO, Merrick Architecture

Landscape Architect: HAPA Collaborative

Completion: 2020

http://400wgeorgia.ca/


----------



## hkskyline

*Public packs city hall for divided debate on allowing duplexes across Vancouver*
Meeting continues Wednesday after 73 speakers signed up for heated debate on rezoning most of city
CBC News _Excerpt_
Sep 19, 2018

A packed public hearing to determine whether Vancouver should enable duplex use in the city's single family home neighbourhoods got underway Tuesday night.

The event, which was so crowded that security was required to chaperone 20 people in at a time, would have been the final council meeting of Gregor Robertson's decade-long tenure as mayor of Vancouver.

But with a whopping 73 speakers signed up to speak, the meeting was scheduled to carry over to Wednesday, with a vote to take place Wednesday evening.

City council first asked staff in June to explore how amendments could be made to enable duplex use in most Vancouver neighbourhoods. In July, Robertson amended a motion so that staff could also look at "[allowing] triplexes, quadplexes and other multi-unit forms" in neighbourhoods across the city, though any vote on that issue would not take place until 2019. 

If approved, the rezoning measure would be Robertson's most far-reaching housing policy, coming in the waning days of his time as mayor.

Speakers who patiently lined up to make their case were divided into two camps — those who felt that rezoning areas to allow for more density would provide housing options that Vancouver desperately needs, and those who expressed concern that rushing such vast changes through would come with undue risks.

Among those who did support the rezoning, most did not feel it went far enough.

"It's an extremely, extremely small step but it's also a step in the right direction," said Stuart Smith, a member of volunteer advocacy group Abundant Housing.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...-allowing-duplexes-across-vancouver-1.4829344


----------



## _Hawk_

202 - 1201 West 16th Street









https://www.pixilink.com/124959#mode=0


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its alive and well... 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2067247

Might do some updates next weekend.


----------



## ainvan

*Crane Comes Down at Topped Off Vancouver House*



> Vancouver House reached a major milestone this week upon the occasion of the removal of the topped-off tower's crane, which was beautifully captured by Forum member City of Rain. A giant leap from the time of our last update back in August, the tower portion of the Bjarke Ingels-designed, 49-storey high-rise has now nearly reached structural completion save for a few pieces of cladding and detail work.
> 
> Skyrise Cities























LeftCoaster said:


>


----------



## CB31

*Amazon to create 3,000 jobs in Vancouver with old Canada Post building redevelopment*








































































Canada Post office development/Quadreal



> Amazon will soon have an even bigger presence in Vancouver.
> 
> The multinational company will be taking over the redevelopment project of the old Canada Post building in downtown for use as another office building to house its growing workforce in the city.
> 
> This morning, the company announced, alongside Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, that their redevelopment will create some 3,000 new jobs in downtown Vancouver, which would take their total number of staff locally to 5,000.
> 
> “Amazon is excited to create 3,000 more highly-skilled jobs in Vancouver,” said Alexandre Gagnon, Vice President of Amazon Canada and Mexico. “Vancouver is home to an incredibly talented and diverse workforce, and these thousands of new employees will invent on behalf of our customers worldwide.”
> 
> “Today’s announcement is a testament to Canada’s highly-skilled, diverse workforce and tremendous potential as an innovation and tech hub,” said Trudeau.
> 
> “Tech talent and investment are coming to our country in record numbers, and companies like Amazon are bringing even more energy, vision – and thousands of good jobs – to Canada,” he added. “We are proud to champion these companies, who invest in our talent and the future of our economy, and create new opportunities for Canadians to succeed.”
> 
> AT 416,000-sq-ft, this will be Amazon’s third and largest permanent office in the city after its 91,000-sq-ft TELUS Garden office and its new nine storey, 150,000 sq. ft. office building currently being built at 402 Dunsmuir Street.
> 
> The project, which is scheduled to be completed in 2022, will “preserve the building’s architectural heritage, while re-imagining it as a sustainable, developed, mixed-use project,” said Jesse Dougherty, Amazon’s general manager of web services.
> 
> The new jobs created and housed in the new building will be corporate positions, with most being specialized, high-tech roles, like software development engineers, he added.
> 
> Until the new Dunsmuir building opens, on a temporary basis, Amazon will continue to occupy 80% of the 80,000 sq. ft. of space at WeWork’s first Vancouver co-working office location at the Bentall III office tower.
> 
> The property’s owner is BC Investment Management Corporation, developer Bentall Kennedy, and architectural firm Musson Cattell Mackey Partnership. Previous plans to convert and expand the complex into a mixed-use building with retail, office, and residential have been cancelled. Instead, the new plan will have a mixture of commercial-only retail and office space.
> 
> In addition to Amazon’s space, there will be approximately 200,000 square feet for retail, which will include restaurants, a grocery store, entertainment, fashion, and convenience stores.


Work progress:









Image Credit: Roundabout, Skyrise Cities Vancouver


----------



## CB31

*New Burrard Place office tower in downtown Vancouver to open in 2020, following with two residential towers*

















































































Artistic rendering of the Burrard Place office tower. (Burrard Place)



> Construction is well underway on Burrard Place, a $500-million, three-tower, mixed-used development on the northeast corner of Burrard Street and Drake Street in downtown Vancouver.
> 
> This includes today’s groundbreaking of the project’s next phase – ‘The Offices’ at 1280 Burrard Street – a 13-storey, 184-ft-tall building with 150,000 sq. ft. of AAA office space.
> 
> According to local developer Reliance Properties, with a scheduled completion date of early-2020, the LEED Gold office development will be the first major office building scheduled to be complete in the next cycle of office development.
> 
> The office building is the last commercial development designed by late architect Bing Thom and geared specifically for tech companies.
> 
> Vancouver’s rapidly expanding tech industry has led to a shortage in office space in the city as office vacancy rates in the downtown area now stand at 5.2%, making it the second lowest in the continent, according to Colliers International.
> 
> Due to high demand and low supply, rents are also rapidly rising, with rents going up by as much as 20% in the past year.
> 
> “Space to meet the growth projections of large companies currently doesn’t exist in Vancouver,” said Jon Stovell, president and CEO of Reliance Properties, which is working on the project in partnership with The Jim Pattison Group.
> “This is an era when developers like Reliance can build offices without any pre-lease agreements.”
> 
> Overall, with a floor area of one million sq. ft., the three-tower project is currently the largest development being built in downtown.
> 
> The other two towers are residential – a 54-storey, 550-ft-tall tower and a 36-storey, 367-ft-tall tower – and contain a combined total of 810 units. The tallest of the three towers will be Vancouver’s new third tallest building.
> 
> There will be ground-floor restaurant and retail space, including a three-storey Downtown Toyota dealership – replacing the dealership’s former location on the site – and a new Meinhardt Fine Foods grocery store.
> 
> Both residents and office workers of the complex will have access to a 30,000-sq-ft amenity floor in the tallest tower, with amenities consisting of indoor and outdoor yoga space, a fitness gym, private spa, lap pool, hot tub, sauna, steam room, children’s play spaces, outdoor dining and lounge areas, and private dining facilities.


December 3:


















Credit Images: Roundabout, Skyrise Cities Vancouver forum


----------



## CB31

*New details on Coquitlam Centre redevelopment project*































































Credit: Morguard

Currently:









©Coquitlam Centre



> The owners of Coquitlam Centre set to embark on a major redevelopment project, transforming the suburban shopping centre into a mixed-use, transit-oriented development.
> 
> Morguard Investments, on behalf of Pension Fund Realty, plans to redevelop Coquitlam Centre in several phases over the next 60 years.
> 
> Phase one is a 16-acre area in the northeast corner of the site, next to Lincoln SkyTrain Station on the Evergreen Line. It includes the former Sears site and the east parking lot.
> 
> Morguard says phase one will be built out according to market demand. It could include up to nine towers, as well as retail and office space.
> 
> The owners of Coquitlam Centre set to embark on a major redevelopment project, transforming the suburban shopping centre into a mixed-use, transit-oriented development.
> 
> Morguard Investments, on behalf of Pension Fund Realty, plans to redevelop Coquitlam Centre in several phases over the next 60 years.
> 
> Phase one is a 16-acre area in the northeast corner of the site, next to Lincoln SkyTrain Station on the Evergreen Line. It includes the former Sears site and the east parking lot.
> 
> Morguard says phase one will be built out according to market demand. It could include up to nine towers, as well as retail and office space.


----------



## CB31

I'm not a fan altogether of the Granville Street Bridge though.

*Bike lanes proposed for the Granville Street Bridge*










Currently:












> A plan to install a greenway with bike lanes and a wide walking path on the road surface of the Granville Street Bridge is being considered for inclusion in the City of Vancouver’s 2019-2022 capital plan.
> 
> The Granville Bridge Greenway project was first envisioned earlier in the decade as part of the municipal government’s 2012-approved Transportation 2040 plan. The incorporation of the project into the upcoming capital plan would allow for its full implementation over the next few years.
> 
> Early concepts for the greenway propose converting at least two centre vehicle lanes into an elevated path for cyclists and pedestrians, reducing the bridge’s total number of vehicle lanes from eight lanes to six lanes.
> 
> “*The opportunity is particularly striking for the 8-lane Granville Bridge, which was overbuilt in the 1950s* to accommodate high-speed roads that were never built,” reads a city staff report. “The current road network cannot accommodate the amount of traffic that would be required to use all the bridge’s capacity, and per lane motor vehicle volumes are especially low.”
> 
> There are currently no bike lanes on the bridge, and the existing pedestrian paths on the edges of the bridge deck are extremely narrow and unsafe.
> 
> The southbound cloverleaf ramp on the south end of the bridge could also be revamped as part of this capital plan.
> 
> “*Granville Bridge sidewalks are narrow and uncomfortable, and inaccessible for many people due to steps at ramp crossings*,” says the report.
> 
> “*Motor vehicles travel at high speeds and there are no cycling lanes on the bridge. Off-ramps that were designed to accommodate high-speed traffic create connectivity challenges at either end of the structure*.”
> 
> According to the draft capital plan, the project’s estimated cost is $25 million, and this is on top of the $24.6 million budgeted for citywide vehicular bridge upgrades, including other non-greenway related improvements to the Granville Street Bridge.
> 
> Other recent city reports also note that a future walking and cycling connection could be established between the future permanent Arbutus Greenway at West 5th Avenue to the Granville Bridge Greenway. It would be integrated with the Park Board’s design for a city-block sized public park in the area of West 6th Avenue and Fir Street, immediately west of the bridge.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cambie Bridge got it, Burrad Bridge has it, its about time to install one on Granville Bridge, I'm all for it. Good for cyclists and walkers like myself.


----------



## CB31

It could definitely be an improvement, but I still find that the bridge takes way too much land on each side of the shore.

Although eventually it could be useful if one day it's converted into only public transit use.

Thankfully at least we already know that the bridge loops will be removed :|


----------



## CB31

Edit.


----------



## urbanflight

Vancouver | Landmark on Robson | 34 fl | 32 fl | Asia Standard | MCM Partnership | Demo










































































December 2:









Image Credit: @Roundabout


----------



## urbanflight

^^

Literally next to that project:

Vancouver, 1500 Robson Street

• 127 market rental dwelling units;
• retail use on the ground floor;
• 99,861 sq. ft. of floor area;
• building height of 210 ft.; and
• four levels of underground parking accessed from the lane.





































Preparation work:



> Images Credit: Roundabout


----------



## Yellow Fever

CB31 said:


> It could definitely be an improvement, *but I still find that the bridge takes way too much land on each side of the shore.*
> 
> Although eventually it could be useful if one day it's converted into only public transit use.


Not much tho, as you can see in the render, there would be still 3 car lanes on each direction, it only uses the center strip which is already there as a traffic barrier anyway for the bikes and pedestrians. The other good thing is people would still be able to walk on the sidewalks on both sides of the bridge.


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Five-tower mega-project eyed for Burnaby border on former hotel site*


Burnaby Now










Following a public hearing on Dec. 10, council approved a change to its official community plan to allow the development by Anthem Properties to proceed at 319 North Rd. Anthem plans to build more than 1,500 residential units in the five towers, ranging from 29 to 44 storeys. Plans also call for retail and commercial space, a six-storey rental building, and a daycare facility.

Traffic issues, however, dominated council’s questioning during the public hearing. Some councillors expressed concern construction could make access difficult on neighbouring properties.

“I don’t want to see the property to the north landlocked or orphaned,” said Coun. Dennis Marsden.

A representative of the owners of 323 North Rd. said access was a primary concern. So was the close proximity to their property line of the first two towers Anthem proposes to build because it could limit the opportunity to build a tower on their property in the future.

The first of four construction phases also calls for a north-south road to be built paralleling North Road before angling southeast alongside Highway 1 to connect to Alderson Avenue. The present plans also call for the western portion of a new east-west route to connect North Road to the Lougheed Highway to be built. A traffic signal will be installed at that intersection while the light at Delestre Avenue and North Road will be removed. The section of Delestre to the north-south connector will then be closed.

But some councillors wanted to see the east-west route completed as part of the first phase to reduce congestion in an area rife with rat runners looking to avoid the busy North Road and Lougheed Highway intersection.

Anthem vice president of development Paul Faibish said that, at the urging of council during the OCP amendment’s first reading on Nov. 19, the company has since decided to incorporate 27 three-bedroom homes into the 514-unit first phase.










https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/2018/12/13/five-tower-mega-project-burnaby-bc/


----------



## urbanflight

Yellow Fever said:


> Not much tho, as you can see in the render, there would be still 3 car lanes on each direction, it only uses the center strip which is already there as a traffic barrier anyway for the bikes and pedestrians. The other good thing is people would still be able to walk on the sidewalks on both sides of the bridge.


Yeah, with the changes it'd be quite nicer


----------



## urbanflight

ainvan said:


> *The Butterfly*
> 
> Address: 969 Burrard Street
> Heights: 550 ft
> Floor count: 57
> Building uses: Residential
> Architect: Bing Thom Architects
> Developer: Westbank Projects
> Estimated completion: 2019












Work progress:



mcminsen said:


> Dec.11 '18, my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images credits: mcminsen, Forum Skyscraperpage


----------



## urbanflight

Vancouver | The Stack | 162m | 36s | Oxford Properties | James KM Cheng | Demolition








































































Credit images: Oxford Properties

Demolition work:









Credit photo: Roundabout, Skyrise Cities Vancouver forum

Before:


----------



## urbanflight

*This massive $7-billion redevelopment is the future of Lougheed Town Centre *































































Images credit: City of Lougheed. (Shape Properties)

Current condition:





















> The scale of the planned redevelopment within the area in and around Lougheed Town Centre shopping mall will rival Metro Vancouver’s other town centres in Brentwood and Oakridge.
> 
> Pre-construction on the first phase of the City of Lougheed redevelopment has been happening for some time now, but the project has not received the same attention as some of the region’s other new major transit-oriented developments.
> 
> Upon the full completion of all phases, the $7-billion, 37-acre redevelopment of Shape Properties’ mall site will entail over 20 towers reaching up to heights of 65 storeys, with over 10,000 units of housing within nearly 11 million-sq-ft of residential space.
> 
> Another major component is the project’s retail space, with about 1.5 million-sq-ft of new retail — more than doubling the retail space of the existing indoor mall. Much of the retail space will be centred around a galleria spine — a pedestrian-only, glass-covered outdoor retail strip spanning over 300 metres long.
> 
> Street front retail opportunities are also planned for portions of the new road network going through the site, Austin Road, and the north-south Grand Promenade that begins from the new landmark glass canopied transit plaza serving SkyTrain’s Lougheed Town Centre and the redesigned bus exchange.
> 
> An architecturally-unique covered pedestrian overpass will hover over Austin Road to provide a direct connection between the transit plaza and the galleria.
> 
> Some retail and the bulk of the project’s office components, about one million sq. ft. of office space, will be located near the transit plaza.
> 
> Significant public spaces will provide balance to the density coming to the area, including a large 1.6-acre central open space that serves as both a civic park and urban plaza. It can host up to 10,000 people for community events, concerts, and festivals.
> 
> A number of other public spaces will be scattered across the area, including Creekside Open Space, a linear waterway and greenway that pays homage to the area’s Lost Creek; terraced pocket parks along North Road; and Cochrane Steps, a series of steps that celebrates the area’s sloping topography.
> 
> The entire development and its public spaces will be connected by a network of pedestrian-only and cycling pathways and pocket open spaces.
> 
> As for the current first phase on a parcel at the northwest corner of Austin Road and North Road, the redevelopment’s first four towers will contain 1,350 market ownership homes and 230 market rental homes. The base of these towers will be occupied by over 90,000-sq-ft of retail and restaurant space, with half of this space dedicated to a major grocery store.
> 
> A completion of the first phase is anticipated by mid-2021.
> 
> The City of Lougheed project falls within the City of Burnaby’s approved Lougheed Town Centre Core Area Master Plan, which covers an area of 72 acres including the Lougheed Town Centre shopping mall, the former Sears warehouse site, surrounding commercial properties, and the Lougheed Village rental housing complex.
> 
> The municipality’s master plan calls for up to 20,000 residents and 12.86 million-sq-ft of retail, commercial, office, and entertainment space.
> 
> As for the City of Lougheed, its redevelopment master plan was designed by James Cheng Architects, and the first phase design was created by GBL Architects.
> 
> Shape Properties is also behind The Amazing Brentwood redevelopment, located a few stops west on the Millennium Line.
> 
> Along the Evergreen Extension of the Millennium Line, there are also other clusters of redevelopment, including Burquitlam Station, where nearly a dozen residential towers are planned. A major redevelopment is also envisioned for Coquitlam Centre near the eastern terminus of this SkyTrain line.


----------



## urbanflight

Vancouver | Terrace House | 71m | 19s | PortLiving | Shigeru Ban | Residential | U/C

*Shigeru Ban Architects Reveals Designs for World’s Tallest Hybrid Timber Building in Vancouver*














































December 18th:









Image credit: Roundabout, Skyrise Cities Vancouver forum

Before:









Image credit: mcminsen, Skyrise Cities Vancouver forum



> The design of the world’s tallest hybrid timber building, by Shigeru Ban Architects, has been revealed by Vancouver-based developer PortLiving. Named “Terrace House,” the project will be located in Vancouver’s Coal Harbour neighborhood, adjacent to the landmark-listed Evergreen Building, designed by late architect Arthur Erickson. The design of the “Terrace House” pays tribute to its neighbor, picking up the architectural language of triangular shapes, natural materials, and an abundance of greenery.
> 
> “Shigeru Ban has tremendous respect for Arthur Erickson’s work. It was the opportunity to design a building next to one of Erickson’s masterpieces that initially drew him to this innovative project,” said Dean Maltz, Managing Partner at Shigeru Ban Architects Americas.
> 
> The developers see the project as a prime example of Vancouver’s commitment to sustainable, forward-thinking design, particularly in regards to the burgeoning trend of high-rise timber construction. The world’s current tallest timber building, Brock Commons, is also located in the city.
> 
> “We have brought together the best of the best – a team of true experts in creative collaboration, working together for the first time ever on a single project. The result is truly a once-in-a-lifetime project setting new standards in design and construction,” said Macario (Tobi) Reyes, founder and CEO of PortLiving. “Every detail has been considered right down to the specific foliage on the terraces. It only made sense to bring on Cornelia Oberlander to continue her vision and create continuity between the Evergreen Building by Arthur Erickson and Terrace House by Shigeru Ban.”


----------



## urbanflight

Vancouver | The Smithe | 88m | 27s | Boffo Developments | GBL Architects | Office, Residential, Retail



> A 26-storey mixed-use building that includes:
> four levels of commercial space;
> a maximum building height of 87.4 m (286.8 ft.);
> a floor space ratio (FSR) of 11.85;
> 114 residential units; and
> 178 underground parking spaces
















































































Before:









Image credit: Roundabout

December 2:









Image credit: Roundabout


----------



## urbanflight

Edit.


----------



## carnifex2005

Nice pic of the nearly completed "Vancouver House" from a random person on Reddit.


----------



## Yellow Fever

ushahid said:


> *the butterfly ?*


It could be its original design.


----------



## geoking66

*Butterfly* | West End

Official website: http://thebutterflyvancouver.ca

Project facts


Address: 969 Burrard Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Revery


Residential: 331 units


Height: 179m (587ft)


Floors: 57


September 16:











(@mcminsen)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Stack* | Coal Harbour

Official website: https://thestackyvr.com

Project facts


Address: 1133 Melville Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: James Cheng


Office: 608,318 s.f. (56,515 sqm)


Retail: 12,066 s.f. (1,121 sqm)


Height: 168m (551ft)


Floors: 36


September 10:


fullsizeoutput_8a12 by mcminsen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Hensley* | West Coquitlam

Official website: https://cressey.com/hensleybycressey

Project facts


Address: 450 Westview Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cressey


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 264 units


Floors: 33


August 25:


IMG_5524 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*400 West Georgia Street* | Financial District

Official website: https://westbankcorp.com/work/400-w-georgia

Project facts


Address: 400 W Georgia Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Merrick


Office: 379,278 s.f. (32,449 sqm)


Retail: 5,775 s.f. (537 sqm)


Height: 92m (302ft)


Floors: 24


September 15:











(@mcminsen)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Smithe* | Yaletown

Official website: https://boffo.ca/thesmithe

Project facts


Address: 225 Smithe Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Boffo


Architect: GBL


Residential: 94 units


Height: 87m (285ft)


Floors: 26


September 18:











(@officedweller)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Etoile* | Brentwood

Official website: http://etoileliving.com

Project facts


Address: 2360 Douglas Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Millennium


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 398 units


Floors: 32, 26


September 18:


IMG_5266 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Burrard Place* | Downtown

Official website: https://burrardplace.ca

Project facts


Address: 1289 Hornby Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jim Pattison/Reliance


Architect: IBI/Revery


Residential: 810 units


Office: 235,038 s.f. (21,836 sqm)


Retail: 62,008 s.f. (5,761 sqm)


Height: 168m, 112m, 56m (551ft, 367ft, 184ft)


Floors: 54, 36, 13


September 22:


fullsizeoutput_8bd9 by mcminsen, on Flickr


fullsizeoutput_8be9 by mcminsen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Prime in Surrey is completed

Part 2 and the final set of this project.

IMG_1410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Vancouver developer wants to build three towers next to Broadway-Commercial Skytrain station*










The architectural firm Perkins and Will has submitted a rezoning application to the city of Vancouver to build three towers on the Safeway site next to the Broadway-Skytrain station.

Perkins and Will, acting on behalf of developer Westbank and landowner Crombie REIT, is proposing to construct a massive development at 1780 East Broadway that would include commercial retail space with a 50,000 square foot Safeway grocery store, three residential towers, a childcare facility and a public plaza running parallel to the Broadway station, which is Metro Vancouver’s busiest transit hub.

The towers, which will range in height from 24 to 30 storeys, will include residential space for market condos, rental units and social housing.

A garden courtyard would be built on top of the Safeway that could be accessed from all three towers.

Total floor area for the project would exceed 620,000 square feet.

The application is being considered under the city’s Grandview-Woodland Community Plan, which calls for mixed commercial-residential buildings in the range of 12 to 24 storeys at the Safeway site.

The city has set up a website to receive feedback on the application with a public open house expected to be scheduled for later this year.

B.C. Assessment valued the Safeway site, which was included in Crombie REIT’s 2013 acquisition of 70 free-standing retail stores, at $67.459 million.





































https://vancouversun.com/news/local...ers-next-broadway-commercial-skytrain-station


----------



## Yellow Fever

Evolve, Surrey

IMG_1438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1442 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Thats all, folks!


----------



## geoking66

*Vancouver Centre II* | Financial District

Official website: https://www.vancouvercentre.com

Project facts


Address: 753 Seymour Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: GWL


Architect: Musson Cattell Mackey


Office: 339,917 s.f. (31,579 sqm)


Retail: 1,243 s.f. (115 sqm)


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 32


September 8:











(@mcminsen)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*City of Lougheed (Phase 1)* | Lougheed

Official website: https://thecityoflougheed.com

Project facts


Address: 9855 Austin Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shape


Architect: GBL


Residential: 1,580 units


Floors: max. 55


September 4:


2019-09-04_07-13-44 by snub_you, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cardero | 81m | 26s | Bosa | Henriquez Partners





































https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/vancouver-cardero-81m-26s-bosa-henriquez-partners.24237/page-3


----------



## Yellow Fever

*25-Acre Cambie Gardens Site Begins Its Transformation*

Cambie Gardens, located on Vancouver’s Pearson Dogwood site, has begun upon its dramatic transformation. A development by Onni Group in conjunction with Vancouver Coastal Health, the 25-acre property will be transformed into a vibrant mixed-use neighbourhood. Excavation for Phase A of the development has begun at the corner of Cambie Street and 59th Avenue.










Designed by IBI Group, Phase A will consist of two mixed-use towers rising to 22 and 26 storeys. Both towers will sit on top of 9-storey mid-rises. The towers will consist of 307 strata units, 138 social housing apartments, and 44 Pearson supportive units. There will also be over 13,000 sf of commercial space at grade along 58th Avenue and Cambie Street.

Parking will be located over four underground levels, with spaces for 528 cars and 445 bicycles. The site is well-served by public transit, and is within walking distance of multiple parks, the Marpole Oakridge Community Centre, and several schools.










The redevelopment of the entire site is expected to take place in five phases over the next ten years. The master plan includes a 2.5-acre city park, a 1-acre discovery centre and an urban farm, a public plaza, and 35,000 sf of indoor and outdoor amenity space. The existing healthcare institutions - the George Pearson Centre and Dogwood Lodge - will be transformed into modern, state of the art facilities providing adult day programs, an integrated community health centre, and an upgraded therapeutic pool.



















https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...cambie-gardens-site-begins-its-transformation


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Burnaby could hit new heights as home to B.C.'s tallest towers*










A newly proposed tower in Burnaby, B.C., would be the tallest building in the province if approved by the city — but it's not the only high rise vying for the title. 

Development company Pinnacle International wants to construct three buildings near Lougheed Town Centre SkyTrain station. The tallest of them would be 82 storeys tall, measuring 250 metres. 

"That's much taller than any building in Vancouver," said Anson Kwok, vice-president of sales and marketing for Pinnacle International. 

Currently, the tallest building in the province is the Shangri-La Hotel in downtown Vancouver, which rises to approximately 200 metres.

Kwok said because the proposed development is so close to a SkyTrain station, it invites additional height to get more people close to transit. 

"There's a great growth right now in that area," he said. 


*Other high rises in the works

The Lougheed project isn't the only tower with potential to overtake the Shangri-La. 
*










The city also approved a 64-storey residential tower called Two Gilmore Place near the Gilmore SkyTrain station, which is planned to be more than 210 metres high; and a 65-storey tower has been proposed for the former Sears site at Metrotown.


*A 37-storey office tower near Gilmore station is slated to become the tallest office tower in the province once complete.*

Ian Wasson, senior planner at the city of Burnaby, said there's no intention to compete with Vancouver. 

"I think that this was just a natural outgrowth of the city's town centre plans to create these vibrant, exciting, urban hubs," Wasson said. 

Wasson said skyscrapers have been part of the long-term plan for Burnaby since the 1970s. 

"It's, I think, probably come as a surprise to people outside of Burnaby, but I think within Burnaby there's always been an expectation that these would eventually be achieved."

As for the billion-dollar Lougheed development, the plan is to include hotel and office space, housing and retail.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...ome-to-b-c-s-tallest-towers-1.5340988?cmp=rss


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Squamish Nation development to expand downtown Vancouver's footprint*










A residential development proposed by the Squamish First Nation for band-owned lands in Kitsilano will bring downtown-style density to a relatively low-rise community.

The $3-billion Senakw project will consist of 6,000 mostly rental units in 11 towers on a five-hectare parcel at the western foot of the Burrard Bridge. The tallest tower is expected to be 56 storeys, a shade shorter than Shangri-La and the Trump Tower, just across the bridge from the downtown peninsula.

As the downtown Vancouver residential community has expanded from the West End, through Yaletown and into False Creek, the density has changed dramatically as part of the evolution of the area, according to Squamish Coun. Khelsilem.



















“The Squamish development is a very special case because it’s on reserve land,” he said. “This is a very special case and we’re treating it as such.”

The Squamish planning group has briefed Vancouver city staff on the vision for Senakw and hopes to tap into their expertise as the project moves forward, especially concerning public consultation. But that consultation on Senakw will have a historical context attached.

“This is a government doing a project that has a particular history of injustice in the removal of our ancestors in 1913, who were evicted by the provincial government at the request of the Vancouver parks board and the City of Vancouver,” said Khelsilem.

Because the project is on First Nations land, the city has little power to influence the scale and form of the development, nor is the project subject to municipal zoning.










https://vancouversun.com/news/local...pment-to-expand-downtown-vancouvers-footprint


----------



## Yellow Fever

*City of Coquitlam reveals plan for a new downtown with an entertainment district*

The City of Coquitlam is showing a new level of regional economic ambition with the details of its full draft city centre plan now released for public consultation.

Three unique precincts next to each of the three SkyTrain stations have been identified; precincts around Coquitlam Town Centre Station and Lincoln Station will see concentrations of office space, while the precinct around Lafarge Lake-Douglas Station will serve a greater civic purpose.

The Pinetree-Lougheed Precinct, next to Coquitlam Town Centre Station, serving as the gateway into the commercial downtown core, will centre around the activation of the intersection of Pinetree Way, Lougheed Highway, and Barnet Highway with commercial frontages and public plazas. Along with office uses, it is targeted as a suitable area for hotel and conference centre space...










































































https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/coquitlam-city-centre-draft-plan


----------



## Yellow Fever

833 West Pender Street | 42m | 13s | E.G.C. | Studio One





































https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...-street-42m-13s-e-g-c-studio-one.27277/page-2


----------



## Jim856796

Because of the protected-view corridors affecting Vancouver's Downtown Core, speculation of Surrey's popuiation beating that of Vancouver, and Burnaby (and possibly Surrey) getting the tallest buildings in the immediate metro area, should there be a Toronto-style amalgamation for Greater Vancouver for those reasons? Or could Vancouver, atthe very least, merge with Burnaby and New Westminster because of Surrey, and West Vancouver could be merged into North Vancouver because West Vancouver looks like its _northwest_ of Vancouver?

Vancouver, Surrey, and Burnaby will be seen as the three core cities of the Greater Vancouver area. Surrey is able to sprawl because it has a much larger metro area than Vancouver, and there's no regulations in Burnaby limiting buildings' heights, "so long as the overall density of an area is within the city's limits". There could be a tower at Gatineau Place in Burnaby that is projected to be _at least_ 250 metres tall. Does this mean a supertall is on the horizon at Burnaby? Also, based on some renderings I've seen in recent years (like this one), Surrey's CBD may end up being be at a similar size as Vancouver's.

So, everyone, what would be the tallest that Burnaby and Surrey can _realistically_ build?


----------



## Yellow Fever

3 of the many condo towers are in their final completion.

The tallest one is the Burrard Place, the one is the red crane is Grosvenor Pacific and the forefront one is 8X On the Park.















8X On The Park | 98m | 35s | Brenhill | GBL Architects


Pic by me today. The double height penthouse area has a floor or bar across now (also in last week's pic):




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Jim856796 said:


> Because of the protected-view corridors affecting Vancouver's Downtown Core, speculation of Surrey's popuiation beating that of Vancouver, and Burnaby (and possibly Surrey) getting the tallest buildings in the immediate metro area, should there be a Toronto-style amalgamation for Greater Vancouver for those reasons? Or could Vancouver, atthe very least, merge with Burnaby and New Westminster because of Surrey, and West Vancouver could be merged into North Vancouver because West Vancouver looks like its _northwest_ of Vancouver?
> 
> Vancouver, Surrey, and Burnaby will be seen as the three core cities of the Greater Vancouver area. Surrey is able to sprawl because it has a much larger metro area than Vancouver, and there's no regulations in Burnaby limiting buildings' heights, "so long as the overall density of an area is within the city's limits". There could be a tower at Gatineau Place in Burnaby that is projected to be _at least_ 250 metres tall. Does this mean a supertall is on the horizon at Burnaby? Also, based on some renderings I've seen in recent years (like this one), Surrey's CBD may end up being be at a similar size as Vancouver's.
> 
> So, everyone, what would be the tallest that Burnaby and Surrey can _realistically_ build?



There is no chance of all these cities you mentioned will merge with the others unless the provincial government make up a law to force them to do it, but I can see most local city councils and their residents would definitely against it, so there is zero chance. 

No doubt the tallest buildings will be in either Burnaby and Surrey in the next few years, the Gilmour Place in Brentwood Centre of Burnaby is already under construction and it is going to be 215 m tall and the near by proposed office tower will also be the tallest office building in the whole metro region.

I live in Surrey for many years and the city has been developing rapidly in the last 10 years, our city centre is basically created from nothing ( I mean NOTHING, there was no downtown despite being the second largest city in the lower mainland ) to the present days and is still expanding.

*A small section of Surrey city centre *


----------



## urbanflight

*Renderings of the massive redevelopment of Vancouver's Molson brewery*
*







*
















©Concord Pacific



> Daily Hive Urbanized provided the first glimpse of Concord Pacific’s proposed redevelopment plans of the Molson Coors brewery in Vancouver in December 2019.
> 
> And now, additional details and renderings show the true breadth of the massive mixed-use redevelopment of the 7.6-acre industrial property, located at the south end of the Burrard Street Bridge.
> 
> The developer intends to build a redevelopment with a total floor area of 1.8 million sq ft, including 300,000 sq ft of office space with high ceilings, ground-level retail, restaurant, and showroom spaces, and 3,000 homes within towers between 15 and 25 storeys in height.
> 
> The towers are interconnected by a multi-storey podium and multi-storey rooftop sky bridge, but the redevelopment gains its name — Quantum Park — from its two large glass-covered atriums, which are inspired by the shape of wormholes in quantum theory.


Before:









©Google Maps

After:









©Concord Pacific

The atriums:













































©Concord Pacific



> This inspiration leads to the form and funnel design of the glass roof spanning between the podium structures, creating an expansive covered public space. The building fronting Burrard Street is organized around these covered atrium, while the overall complex revolves around a large central plaza.
> 
> The atriums also feature green walls, and the funnel-shaped glass roofs provide the natural ability to collect rainwater for reuse in landscaping irrigation.




















©Concord Pacific


----------



## urbanflight

*Vancouver's Plan to Demolish the Georgia & Dunsmuir Viaducts*
































































*Why are we Getting Rid of a Highway in Vancouver?*


----------



## isaidso

Good. On my visit it was, by far, the most problematic feature I noticed. If only they'd do the same in Toronto.


----------



## urbanflight

isaidso said:


> Good. On my visit it was, by far, the most problematic feature I noticed. If only they'd do the same in Toronto.


I know. Don't get me started 😅😕

Hopefully one day the Gardiner Expressway will be demolished.


----------



## urbanflight

*New detailed renderings of the Plaza of Nations redevelopment in Vancouver*
*







*
©James Cheng Architects / Canadian Metropolitan Properties



> There are new detailed artistic renderings of the mixed-use redevelopment of the Plaza of Nations in downtown Vancouver’s emerging Northeast False Creek district.
> 
> With the project now in its development permit application stage with the City of Vancouver, some of the finer architectural details — beyond merely the general form and massing from the rezoning stage — have now been released for the 10.3-acre redevelopment of the former BC Pavilion from Expo ’86.
> 
> “The terraced typology of the Plaza of Nations provides a unique opportunity to provide a diversity of expressions while enhancing the City of Vancouver skyline,” reads the design rationale, which notes the forms of the two largest buildings have preserved some of the views of BC Place’s iconic roof.
> 
> This view preservation also enables a new central north-south axis plaza, lined with retail and restaurants, stretching from BC Place Stadium to the extended seawall. This new public space will be partially covered to allow for year-round usability for events.
> 
> The lower levels of the northeast corner building contains a civic centre, with a 17,000-sq-ft music venue on the ground level, a 30,000-sq-ft ice rink with about 400 seats, a daycare facility on the sixth level, and a dedicated community centre space of 34,000 sq. ft. spread over four levels.
> 
> The ice rink is a partnership with the Vancouver Canucks, which will use the facility as its new purpose-built practice rink. The team’s ice time is typically only in the morning, and when the team is not on the ice, the rink will be open for community and public use.
> 
> Other portions of the base contain about 400,000 sq. ft. of commercial space, such as retail and restaurants to help create a new lively stadium entertainment district. About 25,000 sq. ft. of commercial floor area is set aside for the Canucks, with about 8,500 sq. ft. for a sports medicine facility, which will be available to the public when not in use by athletes.
> 
> The project promises a very extensive public realm, including a grand public staircase in the southeast building that provides public access to a viewing platform and green rooftop space, which connects to the civic centre via pedestrian bridge.
> 
> Up above, the upper levels of the towers will contain about 1.6 million sq. ft. of residential space, providing homes for thousands of people. This includes 380 social housing units within the lower levels of the two largest buildings, facing Pacific Boulevard and BC Place Stadium.
> 
> The total floor area for all uses in the redevelopment is approximately 2.1 million sq. ft. If this current stage of the proposal is approved, it could be built in three phases, with the westernmost half of the site built in the first phase, the northeastern parcel of the site containing civic and recreational facilities built in the second phase, and a parcel along the water at the southeast corner built in the third phase.
> 
> The entire project is not expected to reach completion until early in the 2030s.
> 
> The redevelopment saw its initial approval in July 2018, when city council passed the rezoning application, which requires the developer to provide $325.5 million in community amenity contributions in exchange for the added density.
> 
> (...)



















































©James Cheng Architects / Canadian Metropolitan Properties

























©B+B Scale Models


----------



## urbanflight

*The Butterfly Westbank takes flight in Vancouver*











> The Butterfly by Westbank may be the most beautiful residential tower in downtown Vancouver to date.
> 
> The project — scheduled for completion in 2023 — includes a 57-storey luxury condominium tower, and the heritage restoration, seismic upgrading and expansion of one of Vancouver’s most historic places of worship, the First Baptist Church, built in 1911.
> 
> The Butterfly consists of:
> 
> a new 37-space daycare facility
> new administrative offices for the First Baptist church
> a seven-storey social housing building with 61 units
> The Community Amenity Contributions (CAC) for the project were one of the city’s largest at the time of its approval, valued at $91.3-million.
> 
> The design of the tower, by Revery Architecture (_formerly Bing Thom Architects_), is inspired by organ pipes and the “ephemeral nature” of clouds. The façade consists of an assembly of white, concrete precast panels, and the interior of the panels — which are visible in the suites — have a toned terrazzo finish.
> 
> The architects wanted to ensure they facilitated a sense of community in the building and encouraged interactions between residents. Each floor includes a shared outdoor garden space to spark informal meetups, and help break down some of the social barriers commonly associated with high-rise living.
> 
> These outdoor breezeways also offer environmental benefits, improving sustainability through natural daylighting, ventilation and cooling.
> 
> Unit interiors at The Butterfly are strategically designed to showcase the spectacular views, achieved through pure white colour schemes and reflective surfaces, designed to dissolve borders and encourage a sense of being unbounded, “much like a Butterfly.”
> 
> Second bedrooms are fully enclosed with glazed partitions that offer acoustic separation and visual privacy with soft, fabric curtains.
> 
> The bathrooms are dramatic, with floor-to-ceiling marble and natural wood accents.
> 
> *New standards of sustainability *
> The project sets new standards for sustainability in downtown Vancouver condo towers. The development is designed to meet a minimum LEED Gold certification, and exceeds standards for energy performance with greenhouse gas reductions equivalent to a 45 per cent reduction in energy use and a 22 per cent reduction in energy costs.
> 
> (...)






































































































































Update, November 2020:


----------



## urbanflight

*Oakridge developers seek additional height, more rental*










> The developers behind the massive reimagining of Oakridge Centre are seeking additional tower heights through a new rezoning application.
> 
> QuadReal and Westbank have applied to increase building heights between one to 30 metres – to allow for up to nine additional storeys over what was previously approved in 2018.
> 
> The changes will result in:
> 
> 775 new housing units, including 319 additional market rental units and 94 moderate income rental units
> 377,260 sq. ft. of new office space over what was previously approved
> This means the tallest tower (Building 5) at Oakridge will go from 43 to 52 storeys — and convert from market condominiums to market rental. If approved, the tower will be the tallest 100 per cent market rental tower in Metro Vancouver.
> 
> It will also consolidate all of the market rental on the site into one building, and change other previously approved market rental buildings (for example, building 11, 14 storeys) into market condo.
> 
> However, the previously approved market rental building (Building 10, 12 storeys) will be converted into affordable rental if the revised rezoning application is successful.
> 
> Overall, the revised rezoning application increases the number of market rental and affordable rental units, and office space, while reducing the density available for market condominiums.
> 
> Henriquez Partners Architects remain the architects on the project.


























































































































































Update, September 2020:









Credit: Kenneth Chan/Daily Hive


----------



## urbanflight

*Construction of Vancouver Broadway Subway in Canada set to begin*

*







*


> Construction of the US $1.3bn Vancouver Broadway Subway in British Colombia, Canada is set to start. This is after the Broadway Subway Project Corporation, formed by Ghella and the Spanish firm ACCIONA, reached financial close to build the Broadway Subway Project, an extension of the Millennium Line and a key link for the Vancouver transit system.
> 
> Using a design-build-finance approach, includes the design and construction of 5.7 new kilometres of network, part of which will be underground twin tunnels with an excavation diameter of 6.3 metres and six new stations.
> 
> *Vancouver Broadway Subway*
> 
> The construction of the subway will start in late 2020, with the new extension opening in 2025. Once in service, the trip from VCC-Clark to Arbutus Station will take 11 minutes, saving the average transit commuter almost 30 minutes a day and relieving congestion along Broadway. This will significantly reduce greenhouse gas emissions: a sustainable solution that will benefit the whole Vancouver community.
> 
> The Broadway Subway Project will be funded and delivered by the government of British Columbia, with contributions from the government of Canada and the city of Vancouver. It is a key part of the rapid transit program in metro Vancouver’s Mayors’ Council 10-Year Vision, which is funded by the governments of British Columbia and Canada, TransLink, and local municipalities.
> 
> “As we restore the economy through BC’s Restart Plan, major infrastructure projects like the Broadway Subway line will be key to our recovery,” John Horgan, Premier of British Columbia, said. “When completed, the Broadway Subway will transform how people get around in Vancouver. It will mean faster travel to work and school, better access to local business, and fewer cars on the road.”


*







*




















*



*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The last few towers on this page are + + + + +


----------



## isaidso

What strikes me is how Vancouver has its very own aesthetic. Buildings, subway stations, the airport, the public realm, plants, etc. all work to give the city its own character and look. A lot of what one sees on this page would look out of place in most other cities.

I can tell right away that this is a Vancouver thread.


----------



## urbanflight

*Office tower slated atop Granville Street heritage building*



> A 24-storey office tower is proposed atop a heritage building on Granville Street near West Pender Street.
> 
> The existing building, known as the Leckie Block, dates back to 1899 and is considered an excellent example of the Romanesque revival style architecture. It currently houses a Moore’s men’s suit shop.
> 
> The new office tower design features a structural diagrid which supports large flexible floor plates by locating the structural columns towards the exterior of the building. The glass for the sides of the office tower will be triple-glazed curtain wall.
> 
> In all, it will add 125,000 square feet of new office space to the property, and retain retail space on the ground floor.
> 
> The heritage building will be restored and the existing façades preserved. The architects are Perkins & Will for Bonnis Properties.
> 
> Due to the small site, no on-site parking will be provided, however there will be 95 bicycle parking stalls provided.
> 
> A city-led virtual open house is anticipated this Fall/Winter 2020, with a public hearing anticipated mid-2021.


----------



## urbanflight

*Application filed for 32-storey West Pender Street office tower*






























































©Hariri Pontarini Architects



> The development application for a 32-storey office tower by Reliance Properties at 1166 West Pender has been officially filed with the City of Vancouver.
> 
> The office tower proposal has been in the works for several years now, with a rezoning application filed in November 2018.
> 
> The design has evolved slightly since then, and there’s now new renderings to share.
> 
> The tower location is directly north of The Stack office tower by Oxford Properties, currently under construction.
> 
> 
> The Reliance tower will include:
> 
> 
> 29 storeys of office space (365,543 sq ft.) and one storey of amenity space above
> ground floor retail space including a 5,000 sq ft. restaurant
> six levels of underground parking with 130 vehicle parking spaces, 12 loading bays, and 242 bicycle parking spaces
> A curved, white glass curtain wall envelopes the building, with rooftop garden terraces stepping down along the northeast corner of the tower.
> 
> Architects are Hariri Pontarini Architects of Toronto and IBI Group.
> 
> This is Reliance’s third office tower project in the works downtown.
> 
> The developer is also planning a AAA office tower at 601 West Pender Street, designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, and a 13-storey ‘AAA’ office tower at Burrard Place is nearly topped out.


----------



## urbanflight

*Unique concept for terraced wooden towers in downtown Vancouver*












> A unique architectural concept that crafts the “human scale” within a mixed-use, multi-tower redevelopment has surfaced for a site in downtown Vancouver’s West End neighbourhood.
> 
> Dutch architectural firm UNStudio has designed 1700 Alberni Street as a redevelopment concept for the southwest corner of the intersection of Alberni Street and Bidwell Street.
> 
> The concept was created in 2019 as a competition entry for an unnamed developer. Currently, the site is occupied by a 1986-built, nine-storey strata residential building at 735 Bidwell Street, and a 1987-built, four-storey strata residential complex at 1728 Alberni Street.
> 
> Records show about half of the units at 735 Bidwell Street were acquired by a single entity in January 2017.
> It is unclear whether UNStudio’s design was chosen; some developers in the city are known to use international design competitions for their larger, high-profile development projects. The shortlisted designs considered privately are rarely seen by the public.
> 
> The firm’s design incorporates a mixed-use podium with two luxury residential towers reaching up to approximately 33 storeys.
> 
> Wood is extensively used for both the exterior and interior, and there is an ambitious scope of greenery within the podium and tower levels.
> 
> Multiple uses in the podium levels are interlinked and oriented around a publicly accessible internal courtyard that provides visibility to the businesses. The podium contains retail, restaurants, and offices that are accessible from both the grand stairs in the courtyard, and the staircase at the eastern end of the site on Alberni Street.
> 
> The residential towers are defined by setbacks, lookouts, and shifts in volume to create enhanced views, double height balconies, and stepped terraces, including a number of sky gardens with a rotating orientation.
> 
> “On the building scale, the massing is designed from the inside out, similar to the human experience beginning from within,” reads the architect’s description.
> 
> “On the human scale, designing with the details in mind is something that has an immediate impact on end users, whose wellbeing is directly connected to designed features — from the layout design of an apartment to the selection of a sophisticated material palette. In order to boost wellbeing and public health, the goal is to create a balance across these design features, from greenery across indoor and outside spaces, to creating living areas and outdoor spaces that become an extension to apartment living, as well as creating an equilibrium between grand panoramic views and intimate community spaces.”
> 
> Approximately 907,000 sq. ft. of total floor area would be generated by this design concept.
> 
> The development site is immediately west of Westbank and Revery Architecture’s 39-storey residential tower proposal for 1668-1684 Alberni Street.
> 
> Over the past decade, the general area of the intersection of West Georgia Street and Cardero Street, within a two block radius, has become a major cluster for high-calibre architecture by international design firms.
> 
> Under the city’s West End Community Plan, tower heights for this city block can reach up to 385 ft, as long as view cone and shadowing considerations are not an obstacle.


----------



## isaidso

Love the West End. It's where I stayed during my first/only visit to Vancouver. What a terrific neighbourhood. It'd prefer Davie to be a little more built up and busier though. It felt a little sleepy.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Amazing timber towers!!!


----------



## urbanflight

*Broadway & Commercial project gets big rental boost*
*








*


> *Plan for Broadway & Commercial project includes new public plaza between podium and SkyTrain*
> 
> Westbank and Crombie REIT have revised their ambitious redevelopment plans for Broadway & Commercial, significantly boosting the number of rental units and touting a new public plaza.
> 
> The number of rental units has been increased to 452 vs. 160 in a previous proposal — and the number of condo units has been slashed, to 236 units from the 520 units previously floated for the site.
> 
> The plan to remake the Safeway site will see tower heights increase _slightly_ to 25, 29, and 30 storeys “above the retail plinth.”
> 
> The heights were previously proposed to be 24, 27 and 30 storeys — taller than any other structures in the area, but not unjustified — the property is located adjacent to the busiest transit junction in Metro Vancouver.
> 
> A 20,000 sq. ft. public plaza parallel to the SkyTrain station is planned and will link East Broadway to the bike route on East 10th Avenue. One of the highlights of this new public space will be a timber lattice along the eastern edge of the plaza serving as a performance backdrop and art installation. Across from the lattice will be stepped, theatre-style seating, encouraging people to gather.


*







*


----------



## urbanflight

*360 rental homes for Joyce-Collingwood Station approved by City Council*
*







*


> The second of three taller tower sites adjacent to SkyTrain’s Joyce-Collingwood Station will proceed, after Vancouver City Council’s approval of the rezoning application for 5055 Joyce Street on Tuesday evening.
> 
> City council green lighted Westbank’s transit-oriented proposal for a 315-ft-tall, 36-storey tower with 360 secured rental homes replacing the YMCA at the northwest corner of the intersection of Joyce Street and Vanness Avenue. YMCA previously sold the property to the developer for $55 million to help fund its ambitious facility renovation and expansion projects across the region.
> 
> This proposal, designed by Perkins & Will, was previously slated as a 305-ft-tall, 32-storey tower with 298 condominium homes, but revised to 100% rentals earlier this year.
> 
> The unit mix as a rental tower is 15 studio units, 217 one-bedroom units, 93 two-bedroom units, and 35 three-bedroom units. A single floor of units will be rented at below-market rental housing at 20% below the average Canada Mortgage and Housing Corporation rents for the neighbourhood.
> 
> The project will generate $7.2 million in development cost levies to the city and a $510,000 public art contribution.
> 
> Construction activity for the redevelopment will create about 1,260 on-site and off-site jobs.
> 
> The density is now slightly higher at 255,458 sq. ft. for a floor space ratio (FSR) of 15.97 times the size of the lot — up from 248,535 sq. ft. with 15.5 FSR.
> 
> As for the tower’s architectural concept, the revised design remains true to the original application, with an industrious appearance from the distinct bronze colour and an exterior structural system of scaffolding-like private patios that, along with planters, provide the tower’s facades with a distinct rhythm.
> 
> This is Westbank’s second project in the area after its under-construction Joyce tower across the street at 5050 Joyce Street — a 29-storey tower with 256 condominiums. It is scheduled for completion in early 2021.


Site:


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Royal Bank tower to be joined by sleek new addition* 










A modern, 28-storey glass office tower is planned for a vacant lot next to the 1930s Royal Bank Tower on West Hastings Street, which will be restored.

The rezoning and development applications for the project at 625 West Hastings have been making their way through City Hall over the past several years. If the development application is approved, we could see ground broken next year on this ambitious project, which includes the new office tower as well as the rehabilitation of the Royal Bank Tower next door.

The design for the new office tower, by MCMP Architects (Musson Cattell Mackey Partnership) for Uptown Property Group, includes a triple-glazed curtain wall, with sun shades in the form of extruded aluminum fins over the façade.

























Royal Bank tower to be joined by sleek new addition - urbanYVR


A modern, 28-storey glass office tower is planned for a vacant lot next to the 1930s Royal Bank Tower on West Hastings Street.




www.urbanyvr.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Overlapping walking loop added to future rooftop park at Oakridge Centre (RENDERINGS)*










Another design variation for the Oakridge Centre redevelopment is shown in a recent development permit application to proceed with a major phase of the project located in the core of the site.


This parcel of the redevelopment would complete 545,000 sq ft of floor area, including 260,000 sq ft of residential space within a 338-ft-tall, 28-storey tower, 139,000 sq ft of office space within the upper levels of a five-storey podium, and 170,000 sq ft of retail and restaurant space including a major portion of the new indoor mall.

A significant portion of the rooftop public park would also be completed under this development permit application by Henriquez Partners Architects, which is the design firm for the entire redevelopment.

Building 12, the name of the tower component in this application, is one of three towers along the new High Street with a more conventional design relative to the “organic towers” along the project’s Cambie Street and West 41st Avenue frontages. The tower forms are sculpted to minimize shadowing on the park.

In particular, Building 12 with 171 condominium homes has a series of terraced, articulated balconies and cradle metal planters along the residential facade. The building exterior uses metal panel and wood texture planks on the top and bottom surfaces of the balconies.




























Down below, the 800-metre-long, running-walking path that circles the nine-acre rooftop park has seen a redesign that takes the route southwest for a visually striking looping overlap, with a gentle slope that wraps around the so-called Family Room — a vertical access point around greenery that links the High Street with the park, retail, and underground parkade levels.




































The application also shows changes to the rooftop park, specifically modifications that now include a sizeable pavilion structure that doubles as a large performance stage for the park’s event plaza, which has a capacity for about 750 people seated or 1,800 people standing. The stage is visible from other areas of the park and mall, including the dining terraces.

The event plaza will feature built-in essential event infrastructure — such as lighting, power connections, and rigging points — to support a variety of programming needs with ease. This makes it simple for small local groups to simply “plug and play.”

When the plaza is not in use for events, there will be informal movable seating and games tables to activate the space, and a programmed spray water feature embedded into the paving can be turned on. In-ground lighting will illuminate the water feature during nighttime.









Canadian City Proposals


me neither, although I know what that means.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## carnifex2005

Someone on Reddit posted a nice pic of the nearly completed Deloitte Summit being built beside the main branch of the Vancouver Public Library...










More info in the following link...









Deloitte Summit office tower construction in downtown has topped out (PHOTOS) | Urbanized


Deloitte Summit office tower at 400 West Georgia Street in downtown Vancouver has topped out, marking a milestone ahead of its completion later in 2021.




dailyhive.com


----------



## hkskyline

Yellow Fever said:


> *Burnaby could hit new heights as home to B.C.'s tallest towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newly proposed tower in Burnaby, B.C., would be the tallest building in the province if approved by the city — but it's not the only high rise vying for the title.
> 
> Development company Pinnacle International wants to construct three buildings near Lougheed Town Centre SkyTrain station. The tallest of them would be 82 storeys tall, measuring 250 metres.
> 
> "That's much taller than any building in Vancouver," said Anson Kwok, vice-president of sales and marketing for Pinnacle International.
> 
> Currently, the tallest building in the province is the Shangri-La Hotel in downtown Vancouver, which rises to approximately 200 metres.
> 
> Kwok said because the proposed development is so close to a SkyTrain station, it invites additional height to get more people close to transit.
> 
> "There's a great growth right now in that area," he said.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...ome-to-b-c-s-tallest-towers-1.5340988?cmp=rss


* A closer look at Western Canada's future tallest tower at Lougheed Station *
Daily Hive _Excerpt_
Aug 12, 2021

A number of future towers currently under construction, planned, or proposed in Metro Vancouver will be taller than the 659-ft-, 62-storey Living Shangri-La in downtown Vancouver. And all of these relatively “super talls” are located outside of Vancouver’s municipal borders.

The tallest of these future towers, possibly further down the development pipeline, is envisioned as part of a three-tower complex immediately next to SkyTrain’s Lougheed Town Centre Station.

In October 2019, local developer Pinnacle International Development first made public their proposal for the 6.2-acre site at 9858-9898 Gatineau Place. At the time, they were in the early stages of the rezoning process with the City of Burnaby.

More : A closer look at Western Canada's future tallest tower at Lougheed Station (RENDERINGS) | Urbanized


----------



## hkskyline

* TransLink breaks ground on new Richmond Canada Line station *
Vancouver Sun _Excerpt_
Sep 2, 2021

Construction got underway on the new Capstan Canada Line station in Richmond on Thursday.

The new $52-million station, being built between Bridgeport and Aberdeen stations in the area of No. 3 Road and Capstan Way, is scheduled to be completed in 2023.

Richmond Mayor Malcolm Brodie says he expects the new station to be the cornerstone for the city’s burgeoning Capstan Village neighbourhood.

More : TransLink breaks ground on new Richmond Canada Line station









Source : Capstan Station


----------



## MarciuSky2

*HPP Unveils KPF-Designed Hybrid Mass Timber Office Building in Vancouver.






























https://www.kpf.com/pt/current/news/hpp-unveils-kpf-designed-hybrid-mass-timber-office-building-in-vancouver?to_locale=pt


*


----------



## hkskyline

*Popular North Vancouver market getting an overhaul in final step of Shipyards District redevelopment *
CBC _Excerpt_
Dec 8, 2021

The Shipyards District in North Vancouver, B.C., has seen a flurry of redevelopment over the past few years, but one key destination hasn't quite kept up with the changes: the Lonsdale Quay Market.

First opened in 1986, the market is home to more than 60 local businesses, a food hall and a boutique hotel.

"It's a gathering place," says Greg Holmes, executive director of the Lonsdale Business Improvement Association, adding the market is a special place for those who frequent it.

...

But Holmes, along with Quay North Urban Development — which owns and operates the market — admits it's beginning to show its age, especially in comparison to the rest of the district, which includes new high rises, hotels, restaurants and a skating rink.

"We've got some pretty exciting plans that we've been working on for a few years, actually, to revitalize Lonsdale Quay Market," says Taylor Mathieson, president of Quay North Urban Development.

Floor space will be expanded and the indoor market will be reconfigured to allow for a new food hall with a licensed bar, according to Mathieson.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...ipyards-district-north-vancouver-bc-1.6277297

PXL_20210830_004811629.MP by chrishccheng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

*First tower of Parkway in Surrey City Centre moves forward to launch*









The Aspect tower will be a 51-storey tower with 362 condominium homes, with a unit mix of 67 studios, 130 one-bedroom units, 33 one-bedroom units with a den, and 132 two-bedroom units. The indoor living areas range from at least 352 sq ft for a studio and at least 705 sq ft for a two-bedroom unit. 
































First tower of Parkway in Surrey City Centre moves forward to launch | Urbanized


BlueSky Properties has launched Aspect, the first residential tower of its Parkway complex in Surrey City Centre.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Detailed design of new Vancouver Art Gallery outlined in formal application (RENDERINGS)*









The new building is expected to carry a total cost of $400 million. VAG is aiming to cover the remaining unfunded $160 million cost by seeking $80 million from the federal government and other community partners, and an additional $80 million from philanthropy.

The new building will be located at 668 Cambie Street in downtown Vancouver — on a three-acre parcel of the Larwill block parking lot at the northeast corner of the intersection of West Georgia Street and Cambie Street, which is owned by the City of Vancouver. The municipal government has donated the land to the VAG through a 99-year lease worth $100 million.

























The original design had two underground levels and a parkade, placed the main lobby, theatre, and library on the first level above the courtyard, and included a unique sixth level restaurant with city views.

For the revised 2021 design, there is just one basement level and a parkade for 113 vehicles, and there are no longer any galleries on the courtyard and underground levels, which reduces the high costs relating to excavation. The main lobby and auditorium are now repositioned to the courtyard level, the 5,100 sq ft library is on the second level, and there is an additional escalator system along with the ceremonial stairs and elevators.

Separate low-storey structures with up to two floors contain complementary VAG uses, and provide a perimeter for the overall site and courtyard. A centre for early childhood education has also been added on the second level of the perimeter at the northeast corner of the site. This childcare facility spans over 5,000 sq ft of indoor space, as well as just under 4,000 sq ft of outdoor play space, including a curved tricycle route.

The original plan for the sixth level restaurant is cancelled in the 2021 design, with the restaurant now relocated to a 6,000 sq ft space at the southeast corner of the courtyard level, where there is also a covered restaurant patio opportunity. Instead, a bookable event and meeting space spanning about 6,000 sq ft has been created on the seventh level.

The 2021 design calls for a 10-storey main building reaching up to 228 ft, and a total floor area of 301,000 sq ft, including 82,000 sq ft of gallery space — more than twice the space at the VAG’s existing home in the former courthouse building at Robson Square.


Swiss architecture firm Herzog & de Meuron and the local architect of record Perkins & Will’s revised 2021 concept changes the massing design and form, with larger box volumes now placed on the upper portion of the building. The application states the rationale for the larger upper boxes is to allow for the potential of an unnamed partner institution occupying the top two floors of gallery space, which established a need to increase the exhibition floor area at these levels.

“The resulting design features a dramatic, cantilevering volume which seems to hover over the floor below with glazing and external terraces — a play of volumes that repeats itself in the building’s geometry from top to bottom,” reads the design rationale.









The overall wood exterior concept has been retained, but the 2021 design also adds a copper toned veil-like metal skin to provide a subtle First Nations weaving pattern, which was incorporated after consulting with local Indigenous artists.

Down below, the new building features a publicly accessible outdoor courtyard covered by the museum building and cantilevered roofs.


This courtyard is activated by various uses, including the aforementioned restaurant, and a 7,000 sq ft bookshop, gift shop, and cafe. It will be an event-friendly outdoor space for arts installations, concerts, and evening cinema.

“This carefully detailed structure is what the visitor will first encounter when arriving at the new Vancouver Art Gallery — a welcoming, warm and approachable building. Generous overhanging eaves protect the facades and provide cover to museum visitors and passers-by alike,” continues the design rationale.

The application also contemplates potential public realm improvements beyond the city block — a vision of a seamless public space stretching from Amazon’s The Post’s new West Georgia plaza, the Queen Elizabeth Theatre plaza, and the VAG courtyard.


















Detailed design of new Vancouver Art Gallery outlined in formal application (RENDERINGS) | Urbanized


Vancouver Art Gallery has submitted its development permit application for its new building at Larwill Park in downtown Vancouver.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*8 things to know about the Hudson's Bay Vancouver redevelopment proposal*








Hudson’s Bay Company’s (HBC) plans to redevelop its storied flagship department store in downtown Vancouver promises to be one of the most consequential building developments in the city centre in decades.

Daily Hive Urbanized was the first to report HBC’s proposal details on Tuesday. The new vision for the heritage property at 674 Granville Street was officially revealed to the public on Wednesday morning to kickoff a multi-day pre-application public consultation on the main floor.

The building is solely used as a department store, but it has long passed its heyday given its very apparent ageing condition and underutilization. The proponents of the project are calling for a bold reimagining of the building as a mixed-use development to give it a new life.

Here are seven key things to know about the proposal:

*1. The heritage exterior will be fully preserved*
The heritage building was constructed in four different sections a century ago, with most of the building in its existing form completed in 1927.

In an interview on Wednesday, Doug Adams, senior vice president of development for Streetworks Development, the HBC division responsible for redeveloping the retailer’s vast real estate portfolio, told Daily Hive Urbanized the exterior’s iconic cream terra cotta facade and Corinthian columns will be fully retained, restored, and undergo seismic work.










*Future condition:*









The interior of the six-storey heritage building — which has little remaining heritage value given the interior alterations it has seen over the past century — will be demolished to construct a new modern mixed-use structure for both public and private commercial uses.


“The whole intent is to create a modern building within the heritage building and save as much of the heritage building as possible,” said Adams.

“We wanted to create something that didn’t imitate or flatter the heritage, something that is simple with the same vertical lines so that it complements the heritage building.”

The project’s architectural design firm is Perkins & Will.









Artistic rendering of the redevelopment of Hudson’s Bay’s Vancouver flagship store at 674 Granville Street. (Perkins & Will/Streetworks Development/Hudson’s Bay Company)








*2. One of Vancouver’s biggest office buildings: 5,000 office jobs*
With about one million sq ft of premium office space, the redevelopment will be one of Vancouver’s single largest office buildings.


The office floor area will be found within the fifth and sixth floors of the heritage building, and largely within the creation of a new 12-storey tower over the heritage rooftop — giving the building a height of 18 storeys. This height does not protrude into the protected mountain view cones that cross through the site.

Large floor plates of up to 61,000 sq ft — some of the biggest in the city — will be highly suitable for tech companies and other larger businesses, which are seeking this kind of open, large-format space.

It is estimated the office space could accommodate up to 5,000 employees, providing the area with a significant economic boost from the added foot traffic to support retail, restaurants, and entertainment.









Artistic rendering of the redevelopment of Hudson’s Bay’s Vancouver flagship store at 674 Granville Street. (Perkins & Will/Streetworks Development/Hudson’s Bay Company)
While office market demand has softened due to the pandemic, HBC is confident that there will be future demand for this type and scale of office space in downtown. At the very earliest, if the project is reviewed and approved by the City of Vancouver within the next two years, construction is not expected to reach completion until 2027 or 2028.


Commercial real estate analysts have established that there is long-term demand for more office space in the city, which is fuelled by the growth of the tech industry. This is also made evident by downtown Vancouver’s office vacancy rate, which is the lowest amongst major city centres in North America, according to CBRE.

*3. Ample amenity spaces for office workers*
Three five-storey enclosed atriums above the heritage building, within the corners to establish street views, will provide office workers with common amenity space. This sacrifices significant potential office floor area, but this is an asset that will help attract major corporate tenants.

“Rather than just creating this massive building with huge floor plates, we felt that these internal atriums create collaboration spaces internally. It is incredibly important and unique,” said Adams.









Artistic rendering of the redevelopment of Hudson’s Bay’s Vancouver flagship store at 674 Granville Street. (Perkins & Will/Streetworks Development/Hudson’s Bay Company)








Artistic rendering of the redevelopment of Hudson’s Bay’s Vancouver flagship store at 674 Granville Street. Inside the five-storey office atrium above the heritage building. (Perkins & Will/Streetworks Development/Hudson’s Bay Company)
Additionally, the new tower’s first floor on the rooftop of the heritage building is setback from the edge to create an expansive partially covered outdoor terrace along Granville, West Georgia, and Seymour streets. The entirety of the seventh level is dedicated as common amenity space, with the various interior spaces opening up to the terraces.


And instead of premium office space, the tower rooftop will be used as both indoor and outdoor amenity space for tenants, including landscaped areas for gathering and lounging.









Model of the Hudson’s Bay Vancouver redevelopment. (Kenneth Chan/Daily Hive)








Model of the Hudson’s Bay Vancouver redevelopment. (Kenneth Chan/Daily Hive)
















8 things to know about the Hudson's Bay Vancouver redevelopment proposal | Urbanized


Hudson's Bay Company has outlined an ambitious future mixed-use redevelopment plan for its downtown Vancouver flagship store.




dailyhive.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful reuse of a tired building. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Metro King: 66-storey tower planned in Burnaby







*

Metro King is an upcoming 66-storey, mixed-use tower coming to Kingsway, across from Metrotown. It will be one of the tallest buildings in Burnaby once completed at approximately 700 feet, and highly visible from all directions due to its location on the Kingsway Ridge.


Anthem Properties has applied to the City of Burnaby to rezone a site at Hazel and Kingsway, formerly home to the Cactus Club restaurant, which has since moved to Station Square.

The 66-storey tower will contain:



372 market condominiums
200 market rental apartments
73 non-market rental apartments
three levels of townhouses on the north portion
144,070 square feet of office space in a nine-storey podium
4,882 square feet of retail with two CRUs intended for a restaurant and a café
716 parking stalls on six levels of underground parking

























The architects, Chris Dikeakos Architects Inc., describe the design as inspired by “light and shadow” with the east tower façade and office podium clad in a sleek, dark colour theme, and the west façade and townhouses with a light coloured theme with simple geometric lines.

The intention for Metro King is to create a “destination point of downtown Metrotown” with a “highly distinctive design with a strong street presence on all frontages.”

Interiors of the homes will be by Ste. Marie Art + Design, which has recently moved into residential interior design, but is best known for its designs of some of Vancouver’s trendiest restaurants and coffee shops.

Metro King will include several amenity spaces for residents, consisting of:


Level 10 double height amenity space with a large rooftop terrace for the non-market rentals
Level 32 double-height amenity space and outdoor terrace with overhead covering and windscreens for weather protection
Level 66 additional market residential amenity space on the northwest corner, with sunset views towards the downtown Vancouver peninsula and English Bay

























Metro King: 66-storey tower planned in Burnaby - urbanYVR


Metro King is an upcoming 66-storey tower coming to Kingsway in Burnaby, and will be one of the tallest buildings in the Lower Mainland.




www.urbanyvr.com


----------



## Victoria123

Yellow Fever said:


> *Royal Bank tower to be joined by sleek new addition*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877017
> 
> A modern, 28-storey glass office tower is planned for a vacant lot next to the 1930s Royal Bank Tower on West Hastings Street, which will be restored.
> 
> The rezoning and development applications for the project at 625 West Hastings have been making their way through City Hall over the past several years. If the development application is approved, we could see ground broken next year on this ambitious project, which includes the new office tower as well as the rehabilitation of the Royal Bank Tower next door.
> 
> The design for the new office tower, by MCMP Architects (Musson Cattell Mackey Partnership) for Uptown Property Group, includes a triple-glazed curtain wall, with sun shades in the form of extruded aluminum fins over the façade.
> View attachment 1877021
> 
> View attachment 1877024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Bank tower to be joined by sleek new addition - urbanYVR
> 
> 
> A modern, 28-storey glass office tower is planned for a vacant lot next to the 1930s Royal Bank Tower on West Hastings Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbanyvr.com


Some construction activity on site:









Photo credits: mcminsen

Demolition underway for *1166 West Pender (122m office building) *

















*750 Pacific Boulevard Phase 1 *- Development Permit Application (28 floors)



































































*1090 West Pender - 123m office tower *










Photo credits: Roundabout










*The Stack - 162m office tower*


















































Photo credits: City of Rain


----------



## Victoria123

*VANCOUVER | 1040-1080 Barclay Street | 166m | 165m | Pro‎*

New height: 166m (59 floors), and 165m (56 floors)








Mostly rentals in proposed downtown Vancouver towers with 1,100 homes | Urbanized


A revised proposal for 1040-1080 Barclay Street in downtown Vancouver's West End adds height, and pivots to rental housing.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*New renderings of massive redevelopment next to Coquitlam Central SkyTrain*








Marcon Developments and Quadreal Property Group provided the City of Coquitlam with an update on their major mixed-use redevelopment proposal just east of SkyTrain Coquitlam Central Station.
The project, now named “TriCity Central,” calls for nine towers up to about 60 storeys on an 11.6-acre site at the southeast corner of the intersection of Barnet Highway and Lougheed Highway, which is currently mainly occupied by several car dealerships.








The first phase on the northern half of the site will entail two rental towers with 1,000 units, including 150 below-market rental units, as well as one condominium tower with 500 units, and one commercial-only tower.



























The entire redevelopment will provide homes for up to 8,000 people, including 6,000 condominium residents within the six condominium towers, and 2,000 rental residents within two rental towers. The various commercial spaces will generate employment for up to 1,500 people. Eight underground levels of vehicle parking will support the significant density. 
































New renderings of massive redevelopment next to Coquitlam Central SkyTrain | Urbanized


New renderings show the immense scale and revised design of Marcon and Quadreal Property Group's TriCity Central project in Coquitlam.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

New design for Plaza of Nations project ‘Expo Gardens’ 









A new architect has been brought onto the Plaza of Nations redevelopment project on downtown Vancouver’s waterfront, known as _Expo Gardens_.

A development permit has been filed for phase one of the massive new development on False Creek.

Francl Architecture has joined James KM Cheng Architects, the master plan architect, for phase one of the project, with plans for:



28-storey, terraced mixed-use building with retail on levels 1 & 2, offices on levels 3-5 and residential above
648 units of strata condos
180 units of social housing
Gross floor area of 1,008,530 sq. ft.
Maximum height of 279.9 ft.
Five levels of underground parking accessed from a new street
Facilities to accommodate 1,779 bikes
Project to be developed in three phases
The updated design appears to be a bit more curved and flowing than the previous iteration, but maintains a similar building form and preserves views of the illuminated crown of BC Place Stadium from False Creek.

















































New design for Plaza of Nations project 'Expo Gardens' - urbanYVR


There's a new design and a new architect on the Plaza of Nations redevelopment project on downtown Vancouver's waterfront, Expo Gardens.




www.urbanyvr.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*850 ft: Western Canada's tallest tower set for Lougheed SkyTrain in Burnaby (RENDERINGS)*









Newly released revised details and artistic renderings ahead of the rezoning application’s public hearing on May 31 with Burnaby City Council show the immense scale and heights that confirms not only Metro Vancouver’s new tallest buildings, but also the tallest tower in Canada west of Toronto.

The tallest tower will be 850 ft (259 metres) with 80 storeys, making it 191 ft (58 metres) taller than the 2008-built Living Shangri-La in downtown Vancouver. It would also be taller than Metro Vancouver’s all other future tallest towers proposed, planned, or already under construction.

In fact, this tower would be even taller than the 823-ft (251-metre) Stantec Tower in Edmonton, built in 2019, and the 810-ft (247-metre) Brookfield Place East in Calgary, built in 2017. It would also be equivalent to being the sixth-tallest building in Toronto today.









And this project does not end with a single significant tall tower, as two other towers in the complex would rank as the new second- and third-tallest buildings in Metro Vancouver today and likely well into the future.

This tallest tower is within the first phase on the northeast parcel of Pinnacle Lougheed, which includes a secondary tower reaching 782 ft (239 metres) with 73 storeys — Metro Vancouver’s third-tallest building. Both first-phase towers are physically attached to each other, with dozens of condominium floors sitting above a shared 13-storey office and retail podium.

As part of the first phase, the tallest tower would contain 788 condominium units, while the attached third tallest tower would see 678 condominium units. There would be 591,000 sq ft of office and retail space within the podium below the residential floors.
















As for Metro Vancouver’s new second tallest building, it will be built on the west parcel as the second phase, with the tower reaching 794 ft (242 metres) with 76 storeys. There will be 878 condominium units perched on top of a 10-storey podium with a 180-room hotel and ground-level retail.

A fourth tower at the southeast parcel of the development site would reach 522 ft (159 metres) with 50 storeys, with 130 condominium units in the upper levels and 348 market rental units in the lower levels.








Western Canada's tallest tower set for Lougheed SkyTrain in Burnaby | Urbanized


Pinnacle Lougheed next to SkyTrain Lougheed Town Centre Station will feature Western Canada's three tallest buildings.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*8 future towers in Metro Vancouver that will be taller than Shangri-La (RENDERINGS)*
*8. MetroKing*

*Height:* 692 ft (211 metres)
*Floors:* 66
*Location:* 4653-4673 Kingsway and 4638-4670 Hazel Street, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Metrotown
*Status: *Formal proposal
*Uses: *Condominiums, market rental housing, below-market rental housing, office, retail
*Developer/owner:* Anthem Properties
*Architect:* Chris Dikeakos Architects









*7. Gilmore Place: Tower Two*

*Height:* 708 ft (216 metres); this will be the first building to exceed the height of Living Shangri-La
*Floors:* 64
*Location:* 4190 Lougheed Highway, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Metrotown
*Status: *Under construction; 2024 completion targeted
*Uses: *Condominiums, office, retail
*Developer/owner:* Onni Group
*Architect:* IBI Group









Artistic rendering of the first phase of Gilmore Place. (Onni Group)








Artistic rendering of the first phase of Gilmore Place. (Onni Group)








Construction progress on Gilmore Place as of May 16, 2022, with Tower Two’s progress shown on the left of the two towers under construction. (Kenneth Chan/Daily Hive)
*6. Bosa Kingsway-Willingdon*

*Height (estimated only):* 700+ ft (213+ metres)
*Floors (estimated only):* 70+
*Location:* 4444-4488 Kingsway, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Metrotown
*Status: *Proposal (precise design details have not been released at this time; more details later in 2022)
*Uses: *Condominiums, market rental housing, below-market rental housing, office, hotel, retail
*Developer/owner:* Bosa Properties
*Architect:* unknown









Highly preliminary concept for 4444-4488 Kingsway, Burnaby. (Bosa Properties)
*5. Concord Metrotown: Grand Tower*

*Height:* 755 ft (230 metres)
*Floors:* 65
*Location:* 6403 Nelson Avenue, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Metrotown
*Status: *Under construction; 2025 completion targeted
*Uses: *Condominiums, retail
*Developer/owner:* Concord Pacific
*Architect:* IBI Group









Artistic rendering of the first phase of Concord Metrotown, including Metro Vancouver’s new tallest building. (Concord Pacific)








Artistic rendering of Concord Metrotown in relation to Ivanhoe Cambridge’s future Metropolis at Metrotown redevelopment. (Concord Pacific)
*4. Centre Block*

*Height:* 738 ft (225 metres); Metro Vancouver’s future tallest office building
*Floors:* 47
*Location:* 10275 City Parkway, Surrey
*SkyTrain station:* Surrey Central
*Status: *Approved
*Uses: *Office, education/institutional, retail
*Developer/owner:* City of Surrey
*Architect: *Hariri Pontarini Architects and Adamson Architects









September 2021 artistic rendering of Centre Block at 10275 City Parkway, Surrey. (Hariri Pontarini Architects/Adamson Architects/City of Surrey)








September 2021 artistic rendering of Centre Block at 10275 City Parkway, Surrey. (Hariri Pontarini Architects/Adamson Architects/City of Surrey)








September 2021 artistic rendering of Centre Block at 10275 City Parkway, Surrey. (Hariri Pontarini Architects/Adamson Architects/City of Surrey)
*3. Pinnacle Lougheed: Phase 1a tower*

*Height:* 782 ft (239 metres)
*Floors:* 73
*Location:* 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Lougheed Town Centre
*Status: *Formal proposal
*Uses: *Condominiums, office, retail
*Developer/owner:* Pinnacle International Development
*Architect: *JYOM Architecture









2022 concept artistic rendering of Pinnacle Lougheed at 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby, with the first phase highlighted. (JYOM Architecture/Pinnacle International Development)
*2. Pinnacle Lougheed: Phase 2 tower*

*Height:* 794 ft (242 metres)
*Floors:* 76
*Location:* 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Lougheed Town Centre
*Status: *Formal proposal
*Uses: *Condominiums, hotel, retail
*Developer/owner:* Pinnacle International Development
*Architect: *JYOM Architecture









2022 concept artistic rendering of Pinnacle Lougheed at 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby, with the first phase highlighted. (JYOM Architecture/Pinnacle International Development)
*1. Pinnacle Lougheed: Phase 1b tower*

*Height:* 850 ft (259 metres); Western Canada’s future tallest tower
*Floors:* 80
*Location:* 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby
*SkyTrain station:* Lougheed Town Centre
*Status: *Formal proposal
*Uses: *Condominiums, office, retail
*Developer/owner:* Pinnacle International Development
*Architect: *JYOM Architecture









2022 concept artistic rendering of Pinnacle Lougheed at 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby, with the first phase highlighted. (JYOM Architecture/Pinnacle International Development)








2022 concept uses of Pinnacle Lougheed at 9850 Austin Road and 9858-9898 Gatineau Place, Burnaby, with the first phase highlighted. (JYOM Architecture/Pinnacle International Development)









8 future towers in Metro Vancouver that will be taller than Shangri-La (RENDERINGS) | Urbanized


At least eight future towers in Metro Vancouver will be taller than Living Shangri-La in downtown Vancouver.




dailyhive.com


----------



## Victoria123

524-526 Granville Street. 
Height: 97.5m (320 ft)
Status: Approved. 











































New Vancouver Art Gallery (668 Cambie Street) - Construction commences in the later half of 2022
Height: 69.4m
Status: Approved + Received federal funding support.



































1065 Harwood Street and 1332 Thurlow Street (north site) and 1078 Harwood Street (south site)
Height: 300ft x 2 
Status: Approved.










































































Burrard Exchange at Bentall Centre (Office built with timber materials)
Height: 260 ft, 16 floors
Status: Approved (Construction slated to begin in H2 2022)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Gorgeous projects! ^


----------

